# --tech209'z 400w hps 8sq'z closet SOG hindu kush log--



## tech209 (Dec 12, 2007)

ok here we go time to get back into the scene my seeds just came from dr.chronic which i would like to point out thnx doc for all the great service.... ordered hindu kush from nirvana which came fast as hell about 5 days to the states...opened package up whala hindu kush.... only germin 4 seeds since i will be needing only one mother plant so i can clone her and create about 6 dwc 5 gal buckets under a 400w hps in my closet .... ill keep you guys posted on how many survied the germ process oh by the way im using the paper towel method ......


----------



## BigBuddahBud (Dec 12, 2007)

good luck

smoke on


----------



## melushell (Dec 12, 2007)

wohoooooo
well done dude

why just one mom? i think having more options is way beeter
Eeg, having 3 moms do more clones than planned and only keep THE BEST ONES


----------



## JayDRO (Dec 12, 2007)

looks good so far man. ill be keeping my eye on this journal.(ill be starting a grow similar to this here soon) are you going to be showing pics of when you plant the sprout in whatever medium your using? that would be awesome. have you built your dwc buckets yet? post pics man you know RIU members love those pics!!!!


----------



## tech209 (Dec 12, 2007)

sup guys ...thnx for the interest in my grow log.....as for the mother plant my plans we orignally to build my grow box that will divide both veggin and flowring rooms but really with work,x-mas shoppin dont really got the time so i decided to go back into my closet for the grow so i am limited to space.....and yes i will post pics as soon as it hits the soil...ill be puttin them back into the soil then when old enough i will clone her then transfer into dwc buckets where the fun begins.....i got the buckets and the pumps already but still need to place the order on the netpots and growin medium and extra nutes other than that ready to go ...oh yea need to pick up the light other than till ill keep you guys posted ........


----------



## tech209 (Dec 14, 2007)

UPDATE**********

well the seeds are taking wayyyyyyyyy longer then usual to expose its tap root about one seeds seems to show as if the tap root wants to come out.....i have them in a tupperware (plastic) with the paper towel rolled and folded inside then i wraped the container in a towel and put the container in a couple plastic bags .....my house gets waaaayyy to cold and their isnt alot of warm spots so imma put it outside in the sun for a bit so it can get heated up a bit but no needs to worry they are kept dark inside the container .......


----------



## JayDRO (Dec 15, 2007)

all i did to my seeds for germinating was i wrapped them in a wet paper towel. placed the wet napkin in a plastic baggy and left it on my computer tower. they really liked it there! lol. keep us updated.


----------



## tech209 (Dec 16, 2007)

ok now all the seeds have cracked open and just finished up clearin out the closet...im going with 2-23w cfl per plant ......


First Break... 







Set up....ran out of plastic 







Hindu Kush Seedling about 3 days old









now this one is the one im keeping my eye on...i found this one growing in my old pot from my last grow which was white widow..just quickly plucked it out and threw it in my container well see hoe that will turn out







keep u guys posted in a few..........


----------



## tech209 (Dec 17, 2007)

day 4 

Heres the one that im pulling for the white widow







hindu kush day 4





[

another hindu kush 







nothing yet still in hope








should i keep em on 24/7 or should i switch them to 18/7????.......


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Dec 17, 2007)

seems to be differing opinions on the lighting-some like 24/0 some like 18/6....id say keep the cfl's on them 24 hrs a day.


----------



## tech209 (Dec 17, 2007)

kinda figure thanx for the tip....


----------



## tech209 (Dec 18, 2007)

would likle to hear other opionions on if i should leave my lights on 24/0 or 18/6 while they are this small?


----------



## tleaf jr. (Dec 18, 2007)

i leave my mh on 24 for and i see growth every day


----------



## tech209 (Dec 18, 2007)

day 5

well was debaten either switchn them to 18/6 or 24/0 for a little longer as you can see 24/0 makes a difference in just one day and now all my babies are coming together...

heres she is still tryin to make it...white widow havent really seen any progress with this one my guess would be plant was shocked when i transplanted 







hindu kush at 5 days old






ahhhhh finally breakage 








another hindu kush at 5 days old







ill keep you guys posted on my next update.......


----------



## tech209 (Dec 19, 2007)

OK the same as yesturday just that every one but the white widow shown improvement..... just ordered couple items for the hydro stage kinda nervous in fucken sumthing up but fuck it im not lettin it faze me....well time to smoke a bowl of white widow and pound my 40 (211) outskiez...................


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 20, 2007)

hey tech, that kush is gunna be a stinky lil' bitch! Ive gotta a few different strains going now, none of them are very big, but you can easily point out that kush with your eyes closed!! good luck man!! btw- Ive kept mine under 24/7 till yesterday which was about three weeks old from seed and I just switched over to 18/6. Ive heard you could go either way but if no other reason I'll save a couple bucks on the hydro!


----------



## tech209 (Dec 21, 2007)

*sup econo......*

*thanx for stopn by.... i might just go ahead and switch em to 18/6 as of today since they are about 2 inches and also need all the dough for my buckets and hps light ...gonna stop at walmart today and pic my self up a bag of supersoil for the mothers ...really tight as fuck on cash since x-mas really put a hole in my wallet but fuck it only comes once a year right...well time to play the waiting game like always at least i got my steel reserve to get me tipsy......blaze it *


----------



## tech209 (Dec 22, 2007)

*DAY 9 VEGG*
*TEMP-68 DEGREES*
*HUMIDITY-28%*
*LIGHTS-6-23W DAYLIGHT CFL'S*



*ok i noticed that the plants all of a sudden stoped showing progress and i noticed that it was time to transplant em.....*







*another pic of roots hitin their limit mark*






*my materials that i picked up at walmart and my project k20 rex...*






*and when all said and done here they are......*







*till next update merry x-mas every1* .......*BLAZE IT*


----------



## tech209 (Dec 23, 2007)

instead of using 6-8 serprate 5 gallon bucket im thinkin bout going with this one 50 gallon tote.....what u guys think good buy????


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally like seperate buckets Tech, but thats just me. There's no drainage in those big things, the roots can get pretty tangled, I like to move my plants around depending on the way they are growing, if one gets sick/infected its going to be tougher to stop it from spredding. Plus you're gunna have to put way more soil in that bucket than you would a few smaller buckets.
So In my opinion, thumbs down.
Good luck either way.

*E.F.*


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Also, how big of plants are you growing that you need 5 gallon buckets? Maybe something smaller might do??


----------



## tech209 (Dec 28, 2007)

hey econo...tnx for the visit man....well heres the deal my grow closet is about 5 foot long and about 2 foot long and its 6 foot tall cant decide on which light to go for ....lookin to pull at least 1/2-1 pound .....so im in a dilema either go just switch back and so a soil type sea of green....or about 6-8 dwc 5 gal buckets what do you suggest......oh btw plants right now are about 1 1/2-2 inchs tall


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Well since hieght isnt an issue, heat probably wont be an issue. Id suggest a minimum 400w MH (or higher if possible) for veggin and switch to a HPS for flowering. I still think that you could use some smaller buckets since overall floor space is an issue, and with smaller buckets have more plants and harvest sooner (hence sog). But honestly Im pretty new around these parts and it is best left up to the pros. Do a little more research and plan out your grow in advance.
Either way you go good luck and I'll be popping in for a visit every once in a while. 

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Dec 28, 2007)

right now im in veggn on 2 23w cfl 6500k per plant so far so good


----------



## sk3tch3 (Dec 28, 2007)

nice progress so far... you should be good with a 400 at the least, i would use 600 or 1000hps. but in the summer in your neck of the woods it might be tooo much heat to deal with. so a 600watt hps would be the best if you can afford it. if you use 3 totes you can grow 6 plants comfortably, but when they are full of water they are heavy, and messy and changing the res... if you are stuck on dwc you will make it work. for that small of plant numbers i would use soil. but not that super soil, bugs seem to thrive in that barky mess. it is good you added perlite, for the super soil doesnt drain well, especially in cooler temps. becareful with overwatering... also. i like the crex as well nice project. good luck


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 28, 2007)

how man lumens are those lights producing?? my guess is around 900 per light so 1800 total, and without good reflectors youre going to lose a lot of that intensity.
A 250 w MH light with reflector will produce around 25000 lumens, 400 w, around 45000. 
The kalvins are good though (cool blue). but with minimal lumens those plants will 
S T R E T C H and will ultimatly produce less budd. Those 23w cfl's will do you for the seedling stage, but I think if you ask around the majority of ppl will definatly say more light is needed to produce more bud.

Just my two cents though bro, take it for what it worth.

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Dec 29, 2007)

you think an extra 2 more cfls for each plant would get me by cuz i just want one mother so i can clone her and right now im kindda leanin towards the idea of havin a 40 plants sea of green style in closet and veggn them for about 2 weeks top and switch them to 12/12 but still very undecided ....very confused and yes i am doing my homework/research .....but any tips and suggestions are always welcome and are greatly helpfull .....oh yea to the fella who comment my crx ...thanx alot man just picked up a short block k20a2 for 800 bucks  ..... so im in search for the 6 spd tranny now but i know its going to be a bitch pickn that up.....


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 29, 2007)

40 plants! How many lights do you have??>


----------



## tech209 (Dec 29, 2007)

400w hps and alowwin them to only be about 1 foot at the end wut do u think hey man thanx econo for keepn scope on my thread man i might just send u an ounce in the mail


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 30, 2007)

DEAL! You know what might be an idea?? and Im just throwing this out there, a 4 ft long, 4 bulb high intesity t5 grow light. The only reason I say that ( and normally wouldn't) is because of the demensions of your grow space, its long and narrow, and a 4 ft long t5 would dispense the light more evenly rather than an intense hps/mh one small area. Also since there going to be small plants you could keep that t5 right down on top of them cuz they dont cause that much heat.
The HPS/MH will definatly produce more lumens but in a more concentrated space, where a 4 ft high intensity will give each plant the same aprox light. I dunno, just a thought.

Talk to you soon!

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Dec 30, 2007)

*day 17 veg*
*temps-62 degrees*
*Room Humidity-39%*

*here they are if you notice in the pics ...some have some nute burn on the tips becuz like a deee dee deeeeeee i should have waited to include nutes till a little later but no biggie i fixed the problem and just been giving it ph adjusted water ....but tap water tho  but i leave the water out for any from 24 hrs till 48 hrs to play it safe......*


----------



## tech209 (Dec 30, 2007)

till next time blaze it ..........


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 30, 2007)

Their definatly comin along Tech! 
Keep it up!

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Dec 30, 2007)

Once again thanx econo.......


----------



## econofarmer (Dec 30, 2007)

No probs bro! Ive been recieving lots of comments and help along the way too, so Im happy to return the fave!
Im really not that far ahead of you now, Im just over a month in on my first grow.

Talk to you soon bro.

*E.F.*


----------



## YungMune (Dec 30, 2007)

hows the k20 swap workin out?


----------



## tech209 (Dec 30, 2007)

still searchn for the tranny.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking good, leaving it out for as long as you do def allows for everything to evaporate, my plants love distilled over regular tap. Even with the burn their lookin strong.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanxs Robbie As for Your Plants Looking Great Also.......Updated Pics Tomorrow............


----------



## tech209 (Jan 6, 2008)

*DAY 24-VEG*
*TEMP-68 DEGREES*
*RHM-41%*

*HERE THEY ARE I HAVENT WATERED FOR ABOUT A WEEK ALREADY BEACUSE THE SOIL STAYS REAL MOIST.......*


----------



## tech209 (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## econofarmer (Jan 6, 2008)

lookin great Tech!!! Definatly movin along nice!!!
Very good job bro!!
Keep the pics comin!

*E.F.*


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 6, 2008)

hey tech, this may sound stupid but... your cfls, theres two coming from one socket, is that called a light socket adapter?? Im trying to find one for my clone box and I cant seem to..
Anyways, talk to you soon.

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Jan 6, 2008)

thanx farmer......those are y-adapters i picked them up a home depot for about 97 cents each ....they r in the isle across from lights....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Plants are looking healthy as shit, and seem to be forming bushy. Excellent work.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 8, 2008)

thanx robbie and the funny thing that i havent water them almost going on two weeks because the soil stays moist.......


----------



## tech209 (Jan 9, 2008)

today ill be watering them for the first time since like 2 weeks and ill be addin a very small amount of nutes to give a plant a kick ill be posting pics this saturday till then blaze it........


----------



## Techna (Jan 9, 2008)

Plants look Great! you from 209? i used to live in manteca.... San Diego now..

Anyways nice fucking plants~


----------



## tech209 (Jan 9, 2008)

Techna said:


> Plants look Great! you from 209? i used to live in manteca.... San Diego now..
> 
> Anyways nice fucking plants~


 
koo koo thanx for the input naw thats my nickname.....L.A local too 909 area ....ur 619 right? ......


----------



## Techna (Jan 9, 2008)

760.. North county.. Oceanside


----------



## tech209 (Jan 9, 2008)

aaahhhhhh i see......


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

tech209 said:


> today ill be watering them for the first time since like 2 weeks and ill be addin a very small amount of nutes to give a plant a kick ill be posting pics this saturday till then blaze it........


Dude thats a really good thing, that means its some goood soil, which means its going to retain many of the nutes you feed it, which also means it will create some real good root development. 

Your doing good though, keeping those lights as low as you got em will make em reaaal busy. Like my female Bushy, I made her the same way. Good luck bro!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 9, 2008)

thax robb yea man i try to keep em 1 inch from them min...im using supersoil the brown bag mixed in with perlite....the closet says real cool doesnt even break into 70s and humidity is usually at about 30-50% as for your plants ...looks very good man keep em up also and ill be dropn by time after time to see your progress good luck man.......


----------



## for madmen only (Jan 12, 2008)

hiya all. first timer in this forum, am from UK and on my second closet grow also hindu kush, so av been following ur journal with wide eyes. am gonna plant mine tonight, been germinating for two days and 90% sor far. i just kept them warm in saucer and toilet paper.

say am also using soil as most of the growers seem to here. was a bit worried with all that Mulch??? u got them into first looked very dodgy to me, bacteria, acidic etc...but hey these are tough m.f eh.
yeah i have 400 HPS and am very interested in the way u guys put under flourescents untill the 1st set of leaves. mmmmm i like the idea coz hav seen ur pics and man theyve looked lively and healthy. 
well ill be checkin this journal out regula like coz the pics and replies r really fuckin good, not to techno and full of shit ... so every1 following this and esp those leavin comments cheers pple chin chin, look forward to the nxt episode and any tips for my grow will be very much appreciated stay cool

johnny


----------



## tech209 (Jan 14, 2008)

wuts going on johnny thanx man for scopen out my grow and welcome to roll it.org man....this site will help you with all your needs.......


*ok its been already 1 month a 3 days into veg stage, i added more cfl's so that it will pick up the temps a bit and it did plus the plant was touching the bulbs= burning my plant  but corrected that..started last watering giving nutes seems like two of them are gurls still not sure ill check back in a week or two......*


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 14, 2008)

Man Im really likin the way that those plants are devoloping!!! wider, not taller.
Nice and healthy and bushy lookin!!!
Job well done man!!! Im impressed..
And Im not surprised easily. OH MY GOD, A NICKEL!!!!!!! 
But seriously, their lookin great.

*E.F.*


----------



## Techna (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like your plants, cant wait till the start flowering i wanna see them buddz


----------



## JayDRO (Jan 15, 2008)

damn ive missed quite a bit tech, but shits lookin real good man. are you still sticking with your original plan to mother one of those and take some clones and have a dwc grow?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG those plants are busy as hell!! Fucking good job man your plants look healthy, green, no curling/clawing, fanning out very nice. Keep up the great work bro and thanks for the update!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 15, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn ive missed quite a bit tech, but shits lookin real good man. are you still sticking with your original plan to mother one of those and take some clones and have a dwc grow?


thanx man for checking out my grow and for the compliment....was going to dwc them but decided to give that Ebb & Flow a try out, wanna try out that get a harvest every 2 weeks deal.....



robbie82 said:


> OMG those plants are busy as hell!! Fucking good job man your plants look healthy, green, no curling/clawing, fanning out very nice. Keep up the great work bro and thanks for the update!


thanx robbie ill be keepin an eye on ur grow as well.........



Techna said:


> I really like your plants, cant wait till the start flowering i wanna see them buddz


still going to let them ride at least another 3 more weeks so i can get a good amount of clones.......



econofarmer said:


> Man Im really likin the way that those plants are devoloping!!! wider, not taller.
> Nice and healthy and bushy lookin!!!
> Job well done man!!! Im impressed..
> And Im not surprised easily. OH MY GOD, A NICKEL!!!!!!!
> ...


hey hey ef thanx bro......yup all cfl's for veg and n about 3 weeks boom hps flowering time......


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

How long you gonna let them veg for, I would love to see some monsters!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 15, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> How long you gonna let them veg for, I would love to see some monsters!


for about 3 more weeks or so i wanna pull out as many clones as i can....on another note do you beleive that 800w in a 5x2x6 is overkill or should i stick with a 600watter?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

tech209 said:


> for about 3 more weeks or so i wanna pull out as many clones as i can....on another note do you beleive that 800w in a 5x2x6 is overkill or should i stick with a 600watter?


FUCK no....lol.....I wish I had the $$ for that, there is NO such thing as too much light (unless you run into heat issues, but Im sure you know what your doing), on the other hand there is such a thing as too little light. Your plants will LOVE that shit. Oh man 3 more weeks huh? Thats awesome, I def went over my veg time I thought I was gonna wait, becuase it just looks so nice getting bigger the way it was. I look forward to seeing them get bigger! Good luck and I wanna see that system if you get it!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 15, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> FUCK no....lol.....I wish I had the $$ for that, there is NO such thing as too much light (unless you run into heat issues, but Im sure you know what your doing), on the other hand there is such a thing as too little light. Your plants will LOVE that shit. Oh man 3 more weeks huh? Thats awesome, I def went over my veg time I thought I was gonna wait, becuase it just looks so nice getting bigger the way it was. I look forward to seeing them get bigger! Good luck and I wanna see that system if you get it!


koo koo thanx robb you are right there is no such thing as too much light....as for heat issue its koo having your own pad ill just leave the closet door half way opened and have the bathroom window opened with my bedroom celling fan on high ...only thing i hate is damn when tryin to sleep its pretty bright in the room but no biggie i just think of it as a night light but yea man for shure ill be updaten every end of the week and ill be showin my 4 table setup ebb n flow good luck to you as well bro.......


----------



## JayDRO (Jan 15, 2008)

yea the get a harvest every 2 weeks is just plain sweet. good luck on the ebb & flow. are you goin to make the table yourself? if so i would like to see the process in that. keep it up man!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 15, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> yea the get a harvest every 2 weeks is just plain sweet. good luck on the ebb & flow. are you goin to make the table yourself? if so i would like to see the process in that. keep it up man!


i think imma have to since the room is 5 foot lenght by 2 foot width i need at lease a 1x2 table but only ones i found were the gen hydroponics brand and they are almost 40 bucks a piece might just down to my local walmart, pick up some rubbermaid tubs and cut them down to use them as tables.....


----------



## for madmen only (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah hiya tech av been following ur thread coz im also on first hindu kush, last one was WW, was plsed with results but man u lot ... ahhh with all ur cheap lighting and that, but wat beautiful buds u guys get.

anyway yeah so im really keepin a keen eye on this journal. have a 400 w HPS sont t cost 55 quid here. but after finding this site have just got 14 quids worth of energy efficient 20 w and fittings. rigged them up and am ready for sum cloning and a go at SOG.

stay cool man, and pls keep these posts coming coz the pics and sdvice is pure mint man, fucking classless. bon chance and cheers for the shout the other day ... geordie boy john or for madmen only ???


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice and green means nice and healthy!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 17, 2008)

well ran into a slag......doesnt seem ill be pulling off my get a harvest every 2 weeks method this time due to i got a deal for the k20a tranny....so where do i go from now?????? ill build 3 dwc buckets, my goal is to pull out at least a pound or more but i do know that its all about air,water,light .....i would like to also add that ill be putting my mothers also for a total of 3-dwc 5 gallon buckets and 2-soil...also got a few ? to clear up in the dwc method how long do i veg after i clone ???? i might just go with a 400watter since my grow room is small and dont want to run into any more heat issues then i can bare.....plus my grow room is is pretty small so the lighting would be 8 sqft at about 7000 lumens per sq ft ill keep you guys posted with pics later on this week.....oh yea yesturday just gave em ph adjusted water and yes i got 2-girls but one im still not shure...on one pot which is a female the roots are growing out from the bottoms of the pots and the top diameter is about 11'' and the height of the pots are about 1'......ill keep you guys posted on my progress still going to let them veg until another 2-3 weeks.......


----------



## tech209 (Jan 17, 2008)

*ok killed one off seemed like it was the weakest of the batch*

boy or no???????









heres the other two......FEMALES!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcommerce (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice looking plants Tech! I would guess the first shot is a male, but I would give it a day or two more, then you'll know for sure. Congrats on the definite females!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 17, 2008)

jcommerce said:


> Nice looking plants Tech! I would guess the first shot is a male, but I would give it a day or two more, then you'll know for sure. Congrats on the definite females!


ahhhh little too late i plucked it out it was the smallest out of the 3 but thnx man.......


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh man looking good, let the first one grow for a bit, you can DEF tell after a few days when the balls swell up. They dont burst pollen for a while so I would wait to make sure though, great pics......lookin good though keep up the good work.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)

tech209 said:


> ahhhh little too late i plucked it out it was the smallest out of the 3 but thnx man.......


Damn just read that......


----------



## tech209 (Jan 17, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Damn just read that......


 thanx tho .........


----------



## JayDRO (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet. congrats on the two bops. so whats next?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 18, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> sweet. congrats on the two bops. so whats next?


 
clone'n 3 so i can the transfer into dwc 5 gal buckets.....400watter hps,3 dwc n 2 in soil......


----------



## tech209 (Jan 21, 2008)

just cloned one of the plants using the water method.....ill keep you posted on its progress.......


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 22, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 22, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> good luck!


thanx ill need it...


----------



## tech209 (Jan 23, 2008)

*here they are at 1 month and 2 weeks .. trying to clone using the water method we'll see how that goes..tryn to hold the flowerin till feb 8 when i order the hps light but this sunday ill be pickin up everything for my bubblers so ill keep you posted on that as for temps and humidity wise my temps dont break into high 70s and the humidity level balances out 50-60% and havent watered them for a week already but ill do so this week .....*


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 23, 2008)

Those look good! you could get away with flowering them now for a couple weeks without your HPS, just to conserve space. your yeild should not suffer


----------



## McKush (Jan 24, 2008)

tech209 said:


> hey econo...tnx for the visit man....well heres the deal my grow closet is about 5 foot long and about 2 foot long and its 6 foot tall cant decide on which light to go for ....lookin to pull at least 1/2-1 pound .....so im in a dilema either go just switch back and so a soil type sea of green....or about 6-8 dwc 5 gal buckets what do you suggest......oh btw plants right now are about 1 1/2-2 inchs tall


 
are you going to be able to vent out heat from that closet. no matter what lights you use (cept led) it is gonna get hot. being a closet grower you're prolly looking to keep things on the DL and unless you can install ventilation (intake van and exhaust) you're going to have a tough time managing temps in the closet with the door closed. If you can leave the door open when the lights on and allow plenty of air to get in you should be fine. 

For lighting, consider where you will put you ballast if you consider HID lights. The ballast gets pretty hot and I wouldn't recommend putting it in the closet b/c you'll already be putting plenty of heat in there with a bulb. Good places are in the ceiling or hidden in the room.

To do a 5x2 area you're looking at 400 watt hps at least. Esp for the yields you have in mind. The light won't be able to reach the entire 5 feet so you'll either want a light mover ($200+ some places or DIY) or add CFLs to the outside and rotate the plants a lot

I'm a DWC grower and have seen other good success. I doubt you can fit 8 5gallon buckets in 5' and still have room for plants that will bring in a P. Either go SOG DWC with big totes/trays or just good old dirt in pots.

It can get spendy and if you're on a budget make sure to put money towards a light before anything else. If you want to pull a P you won't do it on crap lights. Spend the few hundred bucks extra and be amazed

If you're on a budget check out the CFL subforum and look into the Buds For Less CFL Grow Book. You can get it at most Barnes and Noble stores


----------



## tech209 (Jan 24, 2008)

McKush said:


> are you going to be able to vent out heat from that closet. no matter what lights you use (cept led) it is gonna get hot. being a closet grower you're prolly looking to keep things on the DL and unless you can install ventilation (intake van and exhaust) you're going to have a tough time managing temps in the closet with the door closed. If you can leave the door open when the lights on and allow plenty of air to get in you should be fine.
> 
> For lighting, consider where you will put you ballast if you consider HID lights. The ballast gets pretty hot and I wouldn't recommend putting it in the closet b/c you'll already be putting plenty of heat in there with a bulb. Good places are in the ceiling or hidden in the room.
> 
> ...


thanx for the great input....as for the heat in the room no problem glad i dont live with parents,friends,family,ect......i got my own place with my gurl plus my house is way in the back corner another good plus is slum lanlords...the live about 200 miles from me.....the closet is in the room and most of the time the door stay a crack open and on top of that my bathroom is really close the closet n latley it has been cold as hell so ijust leave the bathroom door open with the window open n a fan blowing all the cool air into my room and closet...trust me cold as hell man now ................................... now onto the lighting i did make my choice and i will be going with a 400w hps from insidesun.com they have one on special for 99.00 plus shippin comes out to a total of 128.00 which is about 30 bucks cheaper than htgsupply and on top of my closet is some cabinet space so the ballast is going up there and ill crack those cabinet doors open a bit to be on the safe side....................................ok after going back and forth my plans is 2-dwc 5 gal buckets and 2-mother plants which are in soil im pretty sure now with this kind of set up i should be able to pull off some good yields ................was thinkin of just going with a sog of soil plants but been readin that dwc is pretty amazining when it comes down to yields but please some one correct me if i am wrong about this.......ill be taking a trip to the hydro store tomm to purchase everything except the light and ill be buying the light on feb 8 cuz i got the rent and bills to pay ...... also heard that hydro gets some pretty potent buds rather than soil...........


----------



## econofarmer (Jan 24, 2008)

hey man! those are lookin mighty healthy!!! Great job bro!!! 

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Jan 24, 2008)

econofarmer said:


> hey man! those are lookin mighty healthy!!! Great job bro!!!
> 
> *E.F.*


thanx ef ...fuck man im so fucken confused i keep going back and forth back and forth, ebb n flow or dwc ebb or dwc .....im just thinkin of doing a SOG setup n soil in my closet since its longer and i can make good use with my 400w like that but im not ruling out dwc yet........


----------



## JayDRO (Jan 25, 2008)

whats dwc ebb?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 25, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> whats dwc ebb?


no i was meaning either ebb n flow or dwc...couldnt make up my mind on which one to go with.....


----------



## rockfish (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey tech209,
I'm a total noobie, but i've been doing a lot of reading. What i'm finding is that you get increased growth velocity with hydro, but the buds are not necessarily more potent. Some have said that organic buds taste better as well. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## bunique209 (Jan 25, 2008)

209? where you from?


----------



## madcow (Jan 25, 2008)

nothing beats soil!!! dont care what any one says!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 27, 2008)

Went to this new hydroponics store and wow it was like a toysrus for me ....picked up a cloning get and some plugs to get started ....and they have promix #4 their but want 40.00 for that big bag and they have black gold soil for 9.99 so imma go for the black gold in a couple weeks where their ready for transplant....heres a couple of pics of my homemade cloning dome .......


----------



## Techna (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks great man!


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 27, 2008)

looks tight man!!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 27, 2008)

koo thnx guys for the hit up.....cloned about 30 cuttings and temp stays at 79 degrees and 93% humidity keep u guys updated on how they do wish me luck......


----------



## Techna (Jan 27, 2008)

i get excited just looking at all the clones!!! =D


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 27, 2008)

good job man


----------



## JayDRO (Jan 28, 2008)

lookin sweet. so your going soil with the grow on the clones?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

right now im leanin to black gold soil


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use Black gold with GH flora nova grow and bloom. they go together like bread and ganja butter.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

budforever442200 said:


> I use Black gold with GH flora nova grow and bloom. they go together like bread and ganja butter.


 
yup thats my mix im goin with ....32-1 gallon grow bags


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im 4 weeks into flower and also started koolbloom liquid with the grow and i can see a diff in 24hrs! Awsome combo!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

nice thnx man for the input man is their a feeding chart when i purchase the flora nova and kool bloom?


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 28, 2008)

i go by the bottle for the nova. a little more than the bottle for flowering. its hard to put too much in to nute burn, witch is why i like it so much. with the koolbloom i put in a little less than the bottle says. i think they got the chart on the bottle if not its on the GH website.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 28, 2008)

budforever442200 said:


> Im 4 weeks into flower and also started koolbloom liquid with the grow and i can see a diff in 24hrs! Awsome combo!


I use the same method but I add dr. hornbys big bud 0-10-40...


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

alrite this morning before i left to work i noticed that most of my clones were all limp and droopy almost like they all fallen over.....was wondering if this was normal....i had two 42 watt 2700k cfls in my clone box and i replaced them with 2-23watt 6500k cfls and i mist them and the box befor ei left to work ....now 6 hours later i called to see wut was the progress with them and they are still limped and all so i told them to unscrew one cfl light so that its just one cfl in there......hope they make it i did the 45* cut and diped into clonex gel packet and place into my rapid rooter plugs and mist them about 3-4 times a day because it drys out pretty quick......yesturday temps before i went to bed was 78 degrees temp and 90 percent humidity and when i woke up this morning it was 80 degrees and 80 percent


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

pretty sure its the light cuz when i called the doc to see wuts sup .....was told they are coming back little by little ....damn must be crazy putting 2-42watt 2700k cfls in their  but was my first time now i know just one 23watt cfl 6500k is all you needs.......


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 28, 2008)

was that a 10 gallon res ur using?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

its a 18 gallon tote


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hahahaha Im with ya bud!

But TECH your looking reaaaal pro bro! Those clones look cozy as all hell! I love all that mist around, looks so amazon son. But I think there gonna do real good man. I think those clones are gonna turn into something beautiful but lets see what happens. Best of luck bro!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

wuts goin on robb thanx for the hit man......just tryin to see wut works....well they picked up a bit but still keepin my fingers crosses but i did put my mother plants in 12/12 so ill keep u guys posted......


----------



## kevin (Jan 28, 2008)

what a good looking grow. i hope mine does as well as yours. i need to go pick up some of those double socket lights.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

home depot man very cheap and thanx for the hit up man.......


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 28, 2008)

i only mist once a day. dont worry if the leaf gets dry, as long as the rapid rooter does not. Good luck.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

yea man...... well some of my clones kinda bounce back and some have droopy leaves but the stem still standin.......


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 29, 2008)

i would cut some more leaf. esp the big ones. cut like the one on the middle. anything more than an 1/2- 1/3in, so they dont have to support more than they need. they look good.


Ps. i cant believe im giving advice to a doger fan....LOL .....I guess we are all one!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 29, 2008)

budforever442200 said:


> i would cut some more leaf. esp the big ones. cut like the one on the middle. anything more than an 1/2- 1/3in, so they dont have to support more than they need. they look good.
> 
> 
> Ps. i cant believe im giving advice to a doger fan....LOL .....I guess we are all one!


 
lol I BLEED DODGER BLUE lol j/k i got tickets for the game at the l.a memorial coliseum yea kinda figure on cutting the bigger ones ...no more watering them only watering the box but thanx for the tip man


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 29, 2008)

no prob. post the results.

JAH LOVE!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 29, 2008)

i will yesturday i cut most of the leaves in half and stop watering them while still keepin the dome damp and moist and today before i left to work saw alittle improvement so hopefull it goes good....


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 29, 2008)

Perfecto!

JAH LOVE!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 29, 2008)

fuck man seems my clones arent doing any better .....noticed some stems are way to thin since this is my first time cloning also added another cfl and closed up the box since it was only getting 69 degrees and 85 % humidity some are still limp while others are standing up we'll see how they turn out any tips or advice will be taken ......


----------



## mauiwaui (Jan 29, 2008)

what are you cloning them in rockwool, gel?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 29, 2008)

rapid rooter and used clonex gel.....now i made a saran wrap cover to retain humidity alittle better right now i got temps at 75 and the humidity is 91 %


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear about the clones, ya never know though, weed plants are resilient as hell. Ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 30, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Damn sorry to hear about the clones, ya never know though, weed plants are resilient as hell. Ill keep my fingers crossed.


yea man good looking tho robbie as for your plants seems your doing just fine with urs......now that i covered them with a plastic bag....seems to be doing much better but we'll see how that goes.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 30, 2008)

tech209 said:


> yea man good looking tho robbie as for your plants seems your doing just fine with urs......now that i covered them with a plastic bag....seems to be doing much better but we'll see how that goes.....


Thats good, have u feed them yet?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 30, 2008)

naw not yet i just cloned them on sunday.....i checked it any are showing any kind of rooting and nothing yet and some have very very droopy leaves


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 30, 2008)

I see, did u use any root hormone?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 30, 2008)

yea used clonex....just swaped the light again to a 18watt 2700k cfl insted of a 23watt 6500k cfl and to make matters worse the light was about 4 inchs from the plants so i raised it to a foot well see how that goes


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey just thought of something. Have you been using the clonex liquid to mist with and fill the tray? i use the clonex gel for the cutings then the clonex liquid and add to the water i use to mist with and fill the trays. also do you ph the water?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 30, 2008)

you know what i was thinkin that too ph-ing the water but was unsure .....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cloning is ruff man, take everything in stride bro. Ur main plant is still looking damn good


----------



## budforever442200 (Jan 30, 2008)

PH it! 

JAH LOVE!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 30, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Cloning is ruff man, take everything in stride bro. Ur main plant is still looking damn good


than robb alot right now im tryin to get these clones up from the brink of death while im flowering my mother already ill keep u guys posted this sunday



budforever442200 said:


> PH it!
> 
> 
> 
> JAH LOVE!


totally agree with you let me do that right now


----------



## tech209 (Jan 31, 2008)

heres the clones wanted to get some opinions on how they are doing....


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 1, 2008)

Id cut more leaf. but they look good.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 1, 2008)

koo man thank i wraped the box up with a blanket to keep it warm because humdity will stay at 90 percent but tempwould be at 68 degrees now with the blanket wraped around its 95 percent humidity and 74 degrees


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 1, 2008)

They look fine bro. If they are that green there cant be much wrong, it they were dying discolor in the leaf is like the first thing you would see. Looks like a few are drooping I would tie em up to like a popsicle stick or something. Other than that it looks like that little greenhouse effect worked just fine. Im def gonna try that on my next grow when I clone.


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 1, 2008)

discoler(yellow) of lower fan leaves is good. it means that the plant is useing the energy in the leaf for other things. LIKE ROOTS!!


----------



## econofarmer (Feb 1, 2008)

Lookin sweet bro!!! I think they'll be fine

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Feb 1, 2008)

here are my mother plants into 5 days of flowering ....just makin use of the cfls for now till two more weeks till i get my hps light....


----------



## tech209 (Feb 1, 2008)

cut the leaves on my clones because they were pretty large and overlappin eachother.......

From this....








to this......


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 2, 2008)

They look good. i say a couple days and you will be posting pics of roots!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 3, 2008)

Uhhhhhh, I dont know it that was a good idea, wouldn't that be like cutting the lips of a person? I mean the leafs are the source of energy intake? 

I mean Im no super leet pro, but I would have not done that.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 3, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Uhhhhhh, I dont know it that was a good idea, wouldn't that be like cutting the lips of a person? I mean the leafs are the source of energy intake?
> 
> I mean Im no super leet pro, but I would have not done that.


 
ahhhhh shit man dont be scarein me now rob  my girlfriend got kind of upset with me too on how short i clipped them but so far so good...havent wilt or fallen over still standing but no roots yet temp stays at 73-80 and humidity at 90 so still keepin my fingers crossed was thinking of changing the light from 24/0 to 18/6 since i was readin that others use this light schedule and gettin good results........


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 5, 2008)

I use 24/7, made for a faster veg time.

Lets see if those little fuckers made it through your cutting rampage.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 5, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> I use 24/7, made for a faster veg time.
> 
> Lets see if those little fuckers made it through your cutting rampage.


 
week and 2 days ....still no root but stem still standing ......keepin my fingers crossed


----------



## tech209 (Feb 6, 2008)

ok got some news about the lighting .....like i said many times my grow room is 4'L X 2'W x 6'H now i got a deal coming in this week for a hps kit complete only thing i need to buy is the bulbs........i got a choice of either 1000w hps or 600w hps for 75.00 usd my ? is do you think a 1000w hps in that size of a closet is overkill??? please note im keepin the closet doors open .......


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 7, 2008)

with the doors open and some fans and exhaust to extract the heat from the light and i think you'll be ok


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

*****update re: CLONES*********

been already 2 days since i swiched the lighting schedule from 24/7 to 18/6 and all i gotta say is Got damn i see a huge ass difference....3 of my clones are showing roots ....ill post sum pics later on this week to show em off ..........................


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> *****update re: CLONES*********
> 
> been already 2 days since i swiched the lighting schedule from 24/7 to 18/6 and all i gotta say is Got damn i see a huge ass difference....3 of my clones are showing roots ....ill post sum pics later on this week to show em off ..........................



you're on the right path man!!!!


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 7, 2008)

you cut almost too much, i leave a little tiny bit more but your seeing root and thats good!! cant wait to see the pix.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix please!


----------



## Techna (Feb 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> *****update re: CLONES*********
> 
> been already 2 days since i swiched the lighting schedule from 24/7 to 18/6 and all i gotta say is Got damn i see a huge ass difference....3 of my clones are showing roots ....ill post sum pics later on this week to show em off ..........................


i know im excited to hear that


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

heres 2 out of 30 clones that are all rooting.....just picked up these two really quick to show you guys.....




















.................


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 7, 2008)

great job man........


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> great job man........


 
thanx cali.....was losing hope in them when i wasnt seeing any roots ....thought i killed them because i cut too much leaves off but really the 18/6 method worked for me......


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> thanx cali.....was losing hope in them when i wasnt seeing any roots ....thought i killed them because i cut too much leaves off but really the 18/6 method worked for me......



so now you have 30 rooted clones ready to go? whats next?


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

still keepin them in the cloning box for a week more till i get a good root mass when transplantin.......its a toss up right still debaten .....either hydro dwc 5 gal buckets mayb about 5 buckets or less or doing a sog style grow using black soil in 1 gal grow bags but i am leanin towards the sog idea .....but if i go dwc and only use 5...it will be a freebee to whoever wants a clone.......


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Using clones you could easily get away with using 3 gallon buckets. Some cat litter comes in 3 gallon square buckets, this would be perfect for space conservation. Have you decided on what light you're going with? the 1000 watter will give you a better spread, but the heat might be an issue. I personally think the 600w would be perfect. I grew in a closet with almost the same dimensions as you and great results with a 400w. Check my gallery and you'll see my haze experiment.


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Feb 7, 2008)

ya, those clones look great. good job.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Using clones you could easily get away with using 3 gallon buckets. Some cat litter comes in 3 gallon square buckets, this would be perfect for space conservation. Have you decided on what light you're going with? the 1000 watter will give you a better spread, but the heat might be an issue. I personally think the 600w would be perfect. I grew in a closet with almost the same dimensions as you and great results with a 400w. Check my gallery and you'll see my haze experiment.


wow pretty good job for a 400watter.....i already told the person whose selling me the light that i wanted the 600watter ....was gonna go with the 1000w but after thinkin how i was gona deal with the heat and all in a 8sq ft grow room will be hell so im goin with 600watt.....n lumens wise that 600watt will put me about 11,000 lumens per sq ft also wanted to go from straight clone to flower ....when i was talkin about 1 gallon grow bags i wanted to fit as many as i can ........



taknitEZ95 said:


> ya, those clones look great. good job.


thanx for stoppin by man ........


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Grow bags are definitely a great buy for soil grows. Cheap, durable, re-usable, and prduce a square footprint when filled. Wise choice on the 600. It also emit the most effecient lumen/watt ratio. I do suggest a hortilux bulb, too, if you can get ahold of one. Always keep the old bulb as a backup. I put a sock over mine when I handle it to avoid finger prints and whatnot. Not completely necessary, just make sure it's clean before sparking it up.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Grow bags are definitely a great buy for soil grows. Cheap, durable, re-usable, and prduce a square footprint when filled. Wise choice on the 600. It also emit the most effecient lumen/watt ratio. I do suggest a hortilux bulb, too, if you can get ahold of one. Always keep the old bulb as a backup. I put a sock over mine when I handle it to avoid finger prints and whatnot. Not completely necessary, just make sure it's clean before sparking it up.


thanx for the tips man pickn up the light for 75.00 and a shop around the block has 1 gallon grow bags for .25 cents so if i do go soil ill be usin black gold soil with fox farm nutes.......


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Careful with FoxFarm nutes. They'll be fine right to a certain point, then all of a sudden burn the hell out of some plants if you overdo it in the slightest. Just start at 50% strength and see how they adjust. Then add accordingly.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> Careful with FoxFarm nutes. They'll be fine right to a certain point, then all of a sudden burn the hell out of some plants if you overdo it in the slightest. Just start at 50% strength and see how they adjust. Then add accordingly.


 
really fox farms???? what about floranova series???? are they organic nutes????


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> really fox farms???? what about floranova series???? are they organic nutes????


FloraNova is great, too. But I would give the FoxFarm a shot. Just be easy with it. But if you're worried about burning, then FloraNova will be more forgiving. Not organic, though.


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 7, 2008)

sog would be nice as thats what i'll be doing. you ever consider doing ebb & flow sog?


----------



## Sublime757 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ebb & flo SoG is the shit. I just setup a 24 plant SoG using a 4'x8' flood tray for an older guy at my job. I wanted to take pictures but he forbade it. His house, his rules. 32 plants could've easily fit in there but he insisted on 24. I'll be starting a DWC SoG after this strain test I got in complete.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

Sublime757 said:


> FloraNova is great, too. But I would give the FoxFarm a shot. Just be easy with it. But if you're worried about burning, then FloraNova will be more forgiving. Not organic, though.


thanx man ill go with the fox farm line up ....also read up that it does some amazing things but i might hold off the tiger bloom since people been sayin that its not fully organic ......




JayDRO said:


> sog would be nice as thats what i'll be doing. you ever consider doing ebb & flow sog?


i wanted to go with that ebb & flow 2 weeks harvest but right now pretty tight on money right now since gotta register my car and clear up some tickets or suspened license  but my next grow after this ill be doing the 2 weeks for sure........


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 8, 2008)

im doin an ebb & flo sog where i harvest every 4 weeks...2 2x4 trays in a hydrotent under 1 600w hps. will start journal soon.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright! Good to see they made it, and that soil looks fresh!!! its no wonder they did so well, those roots are looking good too! Great job man! Hows your main bitches, I wanna see them!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 8, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Alright! Good to see they made it, and that soil looks fresh!!! its no wonder they did so well, those roots are looking good too! Great job man! Hows your main bitches, I wanna see them!


 
lol rob thanx man today ill post pics of that bitch ....almost gonna be 2 weeks into flowering come sunday lookin good tho plus havent feed her for about a week already because the soil stays that moist but today imma feed her ................


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

tech209 said:


> lol rob thanx man today ill post pics of that bitch ....almost gonna be 2 weeks into flowering come sunday lookin good tho plus havent feed her for about a week already because the soil stays that moist but today imma feed her ................


You should get some organic liquid worm casting, you dont need to water them to give them this food, and the plants love it. I use it and suggest it a lot. Its a food source that can be fed to the plant from start to finish. 

What are you gonna be feeding her anyways?


----------



## tech209 (Feb 8, 2008)

for the one thats grown right now GH 3 Part and for my clones black gold soil with fox farm nutes .........


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

--Techs plants: "Mmmmm fax farm......."--

lol.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 10, 2008)

Disclaimer: If this update does not make since in any way.. is because im high  Thank You and Enjoy...... pics were taken by my Sony DSC-W100 8.1mp ..
.
.
.
.
heres the plants that donated me my clones .....dont have the need for them since i dont have room for a veg space ....workin on that since ill keep 2 clones as my next mother plants... here the are in 2 weeks under clfs for now till next week when i order the 400w hps...


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking STRONG and green! Nice camera shots!


----------



## Techna (Feb 10, 2008)

they look great, how tall are they?


----------



## tech209 (Feb 10, 2008)

alittle under 2ft.....and thanx for the compliments


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah mon! you can only get better. spread jah love!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 15, 2008)

alrite just ordered the 400w hps from HTGsupply from tony........so it should be comin sumtime next week....also tomm will be taking a trip to hydro store for my final supplies .....keep you guys posted ............


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 15, 2008)

pics when you get your stuff is a must!!!!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 15, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> pics when you get your stuff is a must!!!!


 
will do sir tomm ill post pics of all the stuff i pick up at the hydro store........


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 15, 2008)

I want that update like my next hit.....lol.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 16, 2008)

my two bigger plants in flowerin for 3 weeks now ....hps lighting is on it way.............


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 16, 2008)

U def want more light than that split those Y connectors with one more added too it. And add more CFL bulbs. Also think about maybe using a reflector to keep ur light in. Also maybe lower them a bit. Other than that, the plants them selfs look strong and healthy.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 16, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> U def want more light than that split those Y connectors with one more added too it. And add more CFL bulbs. Also think about maybe using a reflector to keep ur light in. Also maybe lower them a bit. Other than that, the plants them selfs look strong and healthy.


no need to worry ....my hps 400w kit from HTGsupply is on its way....good to see you robbie ......


----------



## econofarmer (Feb 17, 2008)

hey man!!! looking great!!! Im sure you'll notice a HUGE diff when your girls see that nice orange glow from that 400w hps!!!!
Nice work indeed!!

*E.F.*


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 17, 2008)

damn those plants are lookin good dude. those are hindu kush huh? what are the clones up to?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

tech209 said:


> no need to worry ....my hps 400w kit from HTGsupply is on its way....good to see you robbie ......


Ahhhh, cant wait to see how fast and in what ways your plant respond to the new light. I cant wait.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 17, 2008)

econofarmer said:


> hey man!!! looking great!!! Im sure you'll notice a HUGE diff when your girls see that nice orange glow from that 400w hps!!!!
> Nice work indeed!!
> 
> 
> ...


wuts going on ef thanx foor droppn y btw great lookin plants bro.....




JayDRO said:


> damn those plants are lookin good dude. those are hindu kush huh? what are the clones up to?


they are doing great got most of them rooting very well...this coming week ill be getting my 400w hps and pick up the fox farm ocean forest bags along with the big bloom,tiger bloom,maybe cha ching and beastie bloomz but still not sure..also picked up some air line,air stones from my local dollar shop so for the heck of it imma throw in a dwc bucket.......



robbie82 said:


> Ahhhh, cant wait to see how fast and in what ways your plant respond to the new light. I cant wait.


 
yup one step at a time its all coming together........


----------



## tech209 (Feb 21, 2008)

ok now to get serious .........400w HPS came today from HTGSUPPLY ......very pleased ....this weekend ill be putting the clones into 12/12 in fox farm soil keep u guys updated with pics on final set-up......


----------



## Techna (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahh man that light is SICK... Im going to order mine in like 2 weeks..... Check out how my plants are doing.... I just got the some Fox Farm... Ocean Forrest... Hell yea this soil is great, the plants should love it, it also fixed my PH Problem....


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweeet.. Nice fat buds now!!!!!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 21, 2008)

Techna said:


> Ahh man that light is SICK... Im going to order mine in like 2 weeks..... Check out how my plants are doing.... I just got the some Fox Farm... Ocean Forrest... Hell yea this soil is great, the plants should love it, it also fixed my PH Problem....


thanx techna good idea on switchn the soil



mattso101 said:


> Sweeet.. Nice fat buds now!!!!!


ohhhh yea i hope they come out all dense and not airy/fluffy like my last grow thanx for the hit up man........


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 22, 2008)

dayumn thats nice man.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Im getting excited


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

are you venting?? or just keep the door open?? How hot is that 400watter in your closet? I want to put one in mine.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 22, 2008)

First things first thanx everyone for the hits........as far as heat is i keep my door a crack open and it stays about 75 temp and 51 humidity ..... plus i have a fan blowing on them so later on today im going to set it up where i can lower the light a little more by having the fan blowing directly into the light........my total sq is 8sq ft how the dimensions of ur closet?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

My closet is 9 square feet. I am also venting so it will be no prob. I am using a 120 cfm bathroom vent. I have it venting right into the wall cavity, then into my bathroom, were I have it connected to my bath fan then outside. it works great, no heat or smell at all.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 22, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> My closet is 9 square feet. I am also venting so it will be no prob. I am using a 120 cfm bathroom vent. I have it venting right into the wall cavity, then into my bathroom, were I have it connected to my bath fan then outside. it works great, no heat or smell at all.


 
then i wouldnt see any problem with a 400w hps in there.....after my first white widow cfl grow i wasnt pleased with the airy/fluffy bud......


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 22, 2008)

I had good results last grow, i used 6 HO T5 floros and a 150 watt HPS. I just want to upgrade soon


----------



## tech209 (Feb 23, 2008)

just came back from the hydro store.......picked up 2 bags of Fox Farm Ocean Forest.....20 1-gallon bags......and a box of dolomite lime.....ill be posting pics later on today with the final setup.............oh yea dropped the light to about 8'' now ......room temp is in high 60's and i have fan blowing on top of the plants and just bellow the light........


----------



## Techna (Feb 23, 2008)

Damn bro there looking great! You putting th clones in the new soil?? there are going to love it, my babies just went crazy for it, and it helped my PH a ton, the mothers are looking so good!!! I want that light !


----------



## econofarmer (Feb 23, 2008)

hey hey!!! flowerin away bro!!! lookin sweet!!!!! their lookin nice and healthy!!!
Talk to you later man!!

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Feb 23, 2008)

sup guys once again thanx again for everyone droppin by and those that have been keeping an eye on my grow.......hey EF long time no see.....thanx man

ok thats it heres my final setup till harvest.......in two weeks ill be picking up some nutes but for now im running mosquito dunk water thru them to make sure no gnats will be fuckin up this harvest enjoi...........

Here are the clones that i transplanted into 20-1 gallon grow bags in FF ocean forest with a mixture of dolomite lime....







heres my bigger plant







peek of the room


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice setup I really like it those plants look beautiful!


----------



## mrhs (Feb 24, 2008)

im working on developong a 20 ish plant sog very very similar to this... nice i like it!
HS


----------



## tech209 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bamm Bamm said:


> Nice setup I really like it those plants look beautiful!


hey hey bamm bamm nice to see you and thanx for stoppin by ......



mrhs said:


> im working on developong a 20 ish plant sog very very similar to this... nice i like it!
> HS


thanx mrhs for stoppin....tryin to make as much use as i can squeeze out of my 400watter in 8sq ft...............


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey dude this grow you got going is fucking sexy! I was wondering what wattage of CFL's you used and how much they set ya back?


----------



## tech209 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> Hey dude this grow you got going is fucking sexy! I was wondering what wattage of CFL's you used and how much they set ya back?


 
hey lizard king thanx for coming by and checkin out my grow man ....those 23 watt 6500k daylight cfls put me back at about 3.50 a piece and i used about 8 of those and they have done very well for me in the past and present....... as for flowering i used at first about 7-23 watt 2700k cfl those cost about 74 cents a piece at walmart i also picked 2-42watt cfl those were about 8 bucks....


----------



## mrhs (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah im building a small veg cabinet and i have 2 small flower rooms 1 is 2x7 with 1000 watts, the other is 2x3 with 400 watts...i just got it started so its not quite sogging yet but ill get there...keep it up!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 24, 2008)

great sounds koo man i deff will be keeping an eye on ur grow for shure.....


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 24, 2008)

tech209 said:


> hey lizard king thanx for coming by and checkin out my grow man ....those 23 watt 6500k daylight cfls put me back at about 3.50 a piece and i used about 8 of those and they have done very well for me in the past and present....... as for flowering i used at first about 7-23 watt 2700k cfl those cost about 74 cents a piece at walmart i also picked 2-42watt cfl those were about 8 bucks....


You sonofa bitch! I fuckin paid 10 bucks for ONE cfl god damnit LOL fuckin hydroponic stores always trying to keep the Long Hair down. So you use the cfls for flowering (first stage am I correct?) and you now got that sexy 400 or 600 watter for veg (which is the second stage right?) I always get those 2 mixed up but fuck Wall Mart here I come!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 24, 2008)

used the 6500k for veggin and used 2700k for about 2 1/2 weeks now using 400w hps........use 6500k for veg due to the blue spectrum and 2700k for flowering due to the red spectrum....although you can use hps thru the whole grow i perfer using cfl for veg due to cut down on the bill for the first month an a half.......


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 24, 2008)

damn tech! your grow is lookin legit man! i cant wait to see some nugs!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey hey jaydro!!!! wuts goin on man ....yup pretty excided myself hopefully i get some decent yield and some tight buds.......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

looks good man...I love those closets....


----------



## tech209 (Feb 24, 2008)

hey cali thanx bro for stoppin by.......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 24, 2008)

I mixed it up in one of those closets..some sativa and some indica...it was last year...


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow loving those leaves man.....really big and healthy and those bud sites lookin great .....thanx man for sharing ......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

that stuff has been smoked up for months...I think fdd got a couple nugs of it left maybe..


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

lucky fdd... wut were the strains btw........


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

thai-tanic...great white shark and train wreck....all from green house seeds


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

nice and all under 1000 watt hps that you are currently using correct?.............


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

naw that was a 250 hps.....


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

250????? wow great job


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 25, 2008)

yea I got over 1/2 pound from 4 plants...but I vegged for like 45 days..


----------



## codemanpoop (Feb 25, 2008)

This shit is exciting! Good job tech209 i cant wait to see what your yield is! Man your grow is inspiring.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

damn i hope i pull at lease a lb with this grow....the two bigger plants were vegged for about 6 1/2 week........


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Tech how many lumens do your CFL's produce? Because I checked out superstore and I can get 6 of them for 13 bucks and all of them together would be 4800 lumens is that enough to do any growing or should I get a couple more maybe in a higher wattage? And how many lumens are in a 400 Watt HPS and a 400 Metal Halide?

I was also wondering about where all you fancy cats get your hanging light fixtures. You know the wired ones that have two sockets to screw the light bulbs in. Also I was wondering if there were 3 sided ones and how much did you pay for these fixtures?


Thanks for all your help


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

400w can be 30,000 to 50,000 lumens depending on bulbs. So many types.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> Hey Tech how many lumens do your CFL's produce? Because I checked out superstore and I can get 6 of them for 13 bucks and all of them together would be 4800 lumens is that enough to do any growing or should I get a couple more maybe in a higher wattage? And how many lumens are in a 400 Watt HPS and a 400 Metal Halide?
> 
> I was also wondering about where all you fancy cats get your hanging light fixtures. You know the wired ones that have two sockets to screw the light bulbs in. Also I was wondering if there were 3 sided ones and how much did you pay for these fixtures?
> 
> ...


hey lizard heres the link that will go more in detail about lighting/lumens Answers about CFL, HPS, How Much Light... - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News also those sockets put me back at 6 bucks a piece at walmart and the y adapters that allow you to put 2-cfls on one socket put me back about 1.50 a piece from home deopt......


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

greendemon said:


> 400w can be 30,000 to 50,000 lumens depending on bulbs. So many types.


correct ....my bulb says its rated at 55,000 lumens which i dont really buy that.....im thinkn more like 45,000lumens.............


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

tech209 said:


> correct ....my bulb says its rated at 55,000 lumens which i dont really buy that.....im thinkn more like 45,000lumens.............


Yea i don't always trust what the box says. I go by maker , would rather spend more and get what i pay for.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

greendemon said:


> Yea i don't always trust what the box says. I go by maker , would rather spend more and get what i pay for.


yup.....after this grow ill pick up a philips son-argo hps bulb....or even a sunmasters........


----------



## greendemon (Feb 25, 2008)

Good bulbs make good buds. Sounds like a mantra. OOOMMMMMM lol


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

codemanpoop said:


> This shit is exciting! Good job tech209 i cant wait to see what your yield is! Man your grow is inspiring.


hey bro thanx ....didnt see your post there.....sorry bout that......and yes i cant wait for myself to see wut kind of numbers ill be able to pull of from this setup....





greendemon said:


> Good bulbs make good buds. Sounds like a mantra. OOOMMMMMM lol


seriouslly lol .............


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 25, 2008)

Tech sometimes I do believe your a godsend but maybe it's just because I just got back from cleaning toilets so I could start up a grow hmmm that must be it Thanks for all your help bro I really appreciate it this bong toke is for you!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

hahahahhaha koo thanx lizard...n e time man thats what im/were here for .....to trade tips and help those that are in need.....i was a newb with lots of questions at a point and like always rollitup was their to give me most of my answers in a quick short period of time .....good luck bro and keep me posted ........thanx for the bong rip......


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 25, 2008)

*as Lizard King gets on his knees and prays to the almighty light answering God Tech209*

Oh brave and wise Tech209 I have one last light question. For my CFL's they don't need to be full spec right? I do have one full spec bulb but these superstore ones are not. And it says 

" 4000 lumens sq. ft./43000 lumens sq. m. = Very good growth. Once you pass around 3500, growth rate and ability goes up fast."

Well I'm going to be able to produce 4800 lumens so is this only good for a foot of room? Like lets say my grow room was 3 sqaure feet the plants wouldn't get enough light am I correct? Or even if the sqaure footage was 2 feet would they still not be able to get the love they need. K LOL I'm almost done do the plants have to be a certain length away cause I've read that they should be 3 feet away but then I see pictures of peoples plants in a sea of green or where they have 5 plants all real close does the length away from the plants really matter?

Thanks for the 20th time haha your great man


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> *as Lizard King gets on his knees and prays to the almighty light answering God Tech209*
> 
> Oh brave and wise Tech209 I have one last light question. For my CFL's they don't need to be full spec right? I do have one full spec bulb but these superstore ones are not. And it says
> 
> ...


 
hey wuts sup lizard king glad to help u out bro and yes thats correct about any where between 4000lumens per sq to 6000lumens will give you a great grow man
also make sure the lights are as close to the plant as possible....i would put the pots as close as i can together so that no light can be wasted....as for the cfls just go for the ones 2700k-23 watt warm white cfls that they sell just about any store now days ......no problem with helpin out a fellow rollitup.org member .....keep on growin .............


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 25, 2008)

2700 k's? I remember seeing something about K I can't remember I did see them on my full spec light but I just got myself acquainted with Lumens and I can't believe I actually spelled acquainted right dear god. I'll check out Canadian Tire tomorrow but Superstores 23 watts I do believe are soft white bulbs because the lumens for the 23's are only 1600. 

Here this is my superstore selection:

4 CFL's 13 W = 850 Lumens each bulb for 10 bucks
1 CFL 40 W = 2600 Lumens for the one bulb at 16 bucks
2 CFL's 23 W = 1600 Lumens for each bulb at 9 bucks

I'll still check out Canadian tire but in case they dont have any what would you pick out of that selection for the most effcient and best way. And how many do you think I could fit into the grow area. Which on the graph that I saw would be 1 sq ft every 4000 lumens. 

Oh by the way I just found the casing to my Full Spec bulb

6400 degrees K (kelvin?)
2500 Lumens

Thanks again

I plan on breeding a few strains together I think I'm going to have to name it Tech209 just because of all this back breaking help you've given me hahaha


----------



## tech209 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> 2700 k's? I remember seeing something about K I can't remember I did see them on my full spec light but I just got myself acquainted with Lumens and I can't believe I actually spelled acquainted right dear god. I'll check out Canadian Tire tomorrow but Superstores 23 watts I do believe are soft white bulbs because the lumens for the 23's are only 1600.
> 
> Here this is my superstore selection:
> 
> ...


 
howdy mr.lizard:

usually whenever you buy a cfl there should be 2700k marked right on the packageing....from the graph that you had provided me ill go with the 23watt insted of the 40w if thats the price in ur area ....to get more in detail on what im talking about......lets say you picked up 2-40w cfls for a total of 32 bucks which equals to about 5200 lumens total from just those 2 at 40w a piece....now lets look at the 23w cfls.......you can get 4 at 9 bucks a piece which brings to a total of 36 bucks but now insted of having 5200 lumens from the 40w you now have 6400 lumens which is a 4 dollar difference .....so ill go with the 23w at those prices you have provided me........as for the other question in how many u can fit in ur area.......skys the limit bro throw in as much as you can...well as much as your wallet can handle if you are going with a full cfl grow make sure you get plenty of lighting around your babies....check out my gallery so you can get an idea of what im talking about.....if you can locate y-adapters i highly recommend them....as to you refering to 6500k......thats whats called a daylight cfl which will give you a blue lighting which is very very very usefull for vegg { check out the first couple pages on this grow journal to see what im talking about} rather then a red lightingwhich is ideal for flowering.....wow pretty cool to have my rollitup name as your plants name  to my advice to you ....if this is ur first grow and you dont want to put a hole then i do suggest using the cfl route thru out ur whole grow.....also if this is your first time....dont sweat it bro ...ur bound to make mistakes in ur first grow which is nothing wrong with that...i messed up on my first grow too{ well not messed up but could have done some changes that could have given me a better yield} you'll learn from your mistakes......good luck bro and keep me posted................


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 26, 2008)

Arite bro thanks perfect timing because I'm just heading to the store. Now you said my 6500 k bulb (the full spec) would be good for vegging so I couldn't use it for flowering?


----------



## tech209 (Feb 26, 2008)

naw..... the 2700k is more ideal for flowering ...but u can throw a couple of 6500k in their to give ur babies a blue/red mix of light ...........


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey man how's it goin? Just got back from the store picked up some jiffy pucks to start the plants off tell me something with the pucks do I have to place them on anything and do I just put the seed on the puck and water? I'll check out the instructions. But yeah I picked up 4 23 watters as you said and bought a couple y splitters so after a little wiring I'll get a picture up to show you your hard work haha I also picked up a bag of Miracle Grow Moisture Control as I read it worked really good. When should I stick the pucks into soil? I'm just going to make a plate of nachos and fire up the vaporizer how about another hoot on Tech209?


----------



## tech209 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> Hey man how's it goin? Just got back from the store picked up some jiffy pucks to start the plants off tell me something with the pucks do I have to place them on anything and do I just put the seed on the puck and water? I'll check out the instructions. But yeah I picked up 4 23 watters as you said and bought a couple y splitters so after a little wiring I'll get a picture up to show you your hard work haha I also picked up a bag of Miracle Grow Moisture Control as I read it worked really good. When should I stick the pucks into soil? I'm just going to make a plate of nachos and fire up the vaporizer how about another hoot on Tech209?


 
sound like a deal bro .....deff keep me posted with some pics ...as far as the jiffy ...havent used them before but good luck man .............


----------



## kenny ken (Feb 26, 2008)

mr tech av just got back from the real hindukush mountains, and of course i came back with some little goodies,dying to crack em open,but am not trying that till i get a good soil recipe. anyone know one? I wanna taste real flavour not chems i done a bit of work late last year with a professional organic magician and it was the best smoke i've ever had in my life plus the cleanest obviously!!! he makes the supersoil where he feeds it with pure water through its entire life cycle,but in the flowering stage he gives it suger cane moleisis twice depending on the strain it could be more.....but he does'nt like to share his tricks but he did give me a little mix, which am trying right now not looking good i know its not as magic as his own of course. CAN ANYONE HELP!!!! Vic especially. ......[/quote]


----------



## kenny ken (Feb 26, 2008)

Mr Tec just got back from the hindu kush mountains, brought back back some little goodies of course, am not going to crackem until i am satisfied i have a good soil recipe.... I did a bit of work last year with an organic magician it was the best smoke I've ever had!! and the cleanest. We fed the ladies on water their entire life cycle apart from a couple of feeds of sugarcane moleisis in the flowering stage.... but the magician dont like sharing his tricks.I have a mix which i posted on the forum earlier,i am working with it now its in final stage of flowering but even though its got its individual smells,yield is very poor am left with popcorn nuggets everywhere not one dick in sight!! I have had better results in my old chemmy days yield-wise,dont know about taste yet.Can you or anyone else help......Vic especially....


----------



## tech209 (Feb 26, 2008)

kenny ken said:


> Mr Tec just got back from the hindu kush mountains, brought back back some little goodies of course, am not going to crackem until i am satisfied i have a good soil recipe.... I did a bit of work last year with an organic magician it was the best smoke I've ever had!! and the cleanest. We fed the ladies on water their entire life cycle apart from a couple of feeds of sugarcane moleisis in the flowering stage.... but the magician dont like sharing his tricks.I have a mix which i posted on the forum earlier,i am working with it now its in final stage of flowering but even though its got its individual smells,yield is very poor am left with popcorn nuggets everywhere not one dick in sight!! I have had better results in my old chemmy days yield-wise,dont know about taste yet.Can you or anyone else help......Vic especially....


 
hey there....from what i learned i rather just pick up a good name brand of soil and from what alot of people on this forum will tell you....either Fox Farm Ocean Forest or Black gold works very well ....this is my first time working with FF soil but time will tell and ill be posting pics on my progress and results ....what is your lighting set-up??????? how long into flowering are you?????there has been lots of debates on this and plenty of other forums on which is more yield soil or hydro ......alot of people say hydro give you more yield and as for organic {soil} it gives you rather less yield but great tasting bud vs the hydro chemical tasting buds.....and this is all from doing my homework but i havent done any hydro yet to really back this theory up...as far as organic for nutes just search around from some organic TEA recipes ...........


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 26, 2008)

Arite my pot growing messiah I have brought you Mir and Frankenscentes and don't forget the...wait a minute!

Arite so I just finished fucking around with the wiring which was a bit of a pain in the ass but I got it set up however it looks pretty brutal with the cord I used to hold up my lights no worries within a day or two I'll get that fixed I still gotta order my seeds I'm a few bucks short but I only live 6 hours away from the seed bank so its not like it will take weeks for them to get here

But I've been up for 20 hours so I think I'm going to bed talk to yea later tech

I loaded the lights up and of course my lizard king tattoo...he is pleased haha


----------



## tech209 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> Arite my pot growing messiah I have brought you Mir and Frankenscentes and don't forget the...wait a minute!
> 
> Arite so I just finished fucking around with the wiring which was a bit of a pain in the ass but I got it set up however it looks pretty brutal with the cord I used to hold up my lights no worries within a day or two I'll get that fixed I still gotta order my seeds I'm a few bucks short but I only live 6 hours away from the seed bank so its not like it will take weeks for them to get here
> 
> ...


good job bro start a journal for shure ....would like to see ur progress .....


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah once I get my seeds I'm totally doing it thanks for allllllllll your help Tech
Oh and I added the full spec bulb into my veg room. I'm going to see about getting a squirrel cage and make a carbon filter.
Yeah with the Jiffy pellets how big do they get till there good to put in soil?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the two big plants should be close to the middle with the little guys around, but thats just me.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 27, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> I think the two big plants should be close to the middle with the little guys around, but thats just me.


thats what i was thinkin but after watching jorge cervantes utimate grow he states that bigger plants should be at the ends where the smaller ones should be in the middle................


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright pretty stoked for today I start germination of my AK47 by the way heres the update on the grow room I'm going to start the journal in a couple days helll yeaaa


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 27, 2008)

Alright so I start germinating my AK47 seeds today and I'm ordering my BC God Bud and BC Mango Bud seeds from Marijuana Seeds, Cannabis Seeds Online. Heres the almost finished veg room and with that in a couple days the journal will be started.


----------



## Techna (Feb 27, 2008)

tech209 said:


> thats what i was thinkin but after watching jorge cervantes utimate grow he states that bigger plants should be at the ends where the smaller ones should be in the middle................


Just go that video, im about to watch it right now lol!!!!! my babies are doing great i will update my journal today, they are HUGE


----------



## tech209 (Feb 27, 2008)

Techna said:


> Just go that video, im about to watch it right now lol!!!!! my babies are doing great i will update my journal today, they are HUGE


sup techna.....its a kool ass video ...good clones right?????? i still have 6 more that is just sitting there might just throw em away but yea for shure i wanna see how urs are doing mine are getting be also but a little on the yellowish side........my guess would be the dolomite lime but its no biggie.....................


----------



## Techna (Feb 27, 2008)

Heres my small girl, my other is just taller. Both sitting at 5.5 inches right now


----------



## tech209 (Feb 27, 2008)

nice job techna.......


got bored so i decieded to take some quick flics to show every one how my grow is goin.......
..


----------



## tech209 (Feb 27, 2008)

hopefully they swell up nice


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 27, 2008)

there you go.....


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 27, 2008)

nice man. i got the same fly sticky thing too.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 27, 2008)

hey hey buds wuts going on long time no see on my forum....nice seeing you again thanx for stoppin by....yea picked them up at the dollar store 4 for a dollar


----------



## tleaf jr. (Feb 27, 2008)

nice plants how are the clones doing


----------



## tech209 (Feb 28, 2008)

they're getting bigger and bigger by the day .....except there a little bit yellowing on the leaves due to domolite lime but im not to worry ........


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 28, 2008)

lookin good tech.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey jay how's it going tnx for stoppin by ..............


----------



## econofarmer (Feb 28, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> lookin good tech.


ya man, I second that one, lookin sweet!!!

*E.F.*


----------



## tech209 (Feb 28, 2008)

econofarmer said:


> ya man, I second that one, lookin sweet!!!
> 
> *E.F.*


hey ef thanx man ......my SOG plants seem to be getting better( not yellowing no more) and as for the gnats problem got it about 90 % under control ....mosquito dunk helped alot and leaving the soil to dry out.....


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pro ur plants look great, i love the set up in the bags, they look to be taking to the light REAL good. They look healthy for little seedlings, dont they? I wont dog u for trading into HPS, you CFL trader...lol....jk. Looking good bro. Cant wait for update.


----------



## JayDRO (Mar 5, 2008)

hows it lookn tech?


----------



## tech209 (Mar 8, 2008)

UPDATE::::::::

Been away for quite a bit due to having oral surgery, here they are right now.....the bigger ones are 5 weeks tomm into flowering and as for the clones they are 2 weeks into flowering today...no nutes or nothing yet just water till next week when ill pick up the whole farm farm line up of nutes...... 


THESE ARE THE BIGGER ONES...5 WEEKS FLOWERING 





















HERE ARE THE CLONES 2 WEEKS INTO FLOWERING


----------



## Techna (Mar 8, 2008)

Tech my man... they are looking amazing bro! im loving it, cant wait till i start flowering... 2 more weeks and im going to start flowering... im going to clone them before i do, what method did you use to clone them?


----------



## tech209 (Mar 8, 2008)

good lookin techna ....also to you jaydro ...............


----------



## gingerbeer (Mar 8, 2008)

Really nice looking plants dude


----------



## Techna (Mar 8, 2008)

Tech how long did you veg for? im thinking of flowering in 2 weeks... that would be like 5 from when i got them... you think i should wait longer? there already 9 inches. 2 more weeks they will be well over a foot...


----------



## tech209 (Mar 8, 2008)

Techna said:


> Tech how long did you veg for? im thinking of flowering in 2 weeks... that would be like 5 from when i got them... you think i should wait longer? there already 9 inches. 2 more weeks they will be well over a foot...


i vegged for about 7-8 weeks


----------



## trapper (Mar 8, 2008)

wow just read your entire journal,really impressed,you seem like a cool and respectful guy,the kind you want to see succeed,which you are,i didnt see the post were you decided to get the 400 i thought you were choosing betweem the 1000 and the 600 and chose the 600,one question did all your clones take,you planted 30 and 30 rooted is this right,man you have a green thumb.every thing is going great their except the dodgers,maybe you should become their trainer,so when you say you havent given them nutes,you dont mean the ones 5 weeks in flower do you,those youve been giveing nutes right.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 8, 2008)

wonderful plants, i love thos grow bags. so cheap and easy..cant wait to see the dried product. late


----------



## tech209 (Mar 8, 2008)

trapper said:


> wow just read your entire journal,really impressed,you seem like a cool and respectful guy,the kind you want to see succeed,which you are,i didnt see the post were you decided to get the 400 i thought you were choosing betweem the 1000 and the 600 and chose the 600,one question did all your clones take,you planted 30 and 30 rooted is this right,man you have a green thumb.every thing is going great their except the dodgers,maybe you should become their trainer,so when you say you havent given them nutes,you dont mean the ones 5 weeks in flower do you,those youve been giveing nutes right.


hey whats sup man thanx for the compliments.....appreciate you checkin out the entire grow pages.....as for the clones ...correct i rooted all 30 clones but could only could fit 20 into the grow room and really couldnt do n e thing with the others so i just left the other there to die ....as for the nutes yes ive been giving the 5 weeks gen hydroponics 3 part but im not gonna use that on my clones...im stickin with fox farm nutes line up including cha ching,beastie bloomz,open seasme....a shop in my area carrys them in a little bag form for 2 bucks each ....i was gonna get the 600w but the gurl who was sellin it never came thru so i went with HTGsupplys unit but again thanx for stoppin by man and ill keep every one posted as the days go by........



jsgrwn said:


> wonderful plants, i love thos grow bags. so cheap and easy..cant wait to see the dried product. late


hey whats goin on man thanx for stoppin by and for shure ill be postin pics on my final product......


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking great.. I just added some more clones to mine today up to 47=)


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 9, 2008)

Lookin good man. This is basically what im goin for, except ill be using just CFLs and 4x20 watt flouro's. So how many CFLs do you have in there now? or is it just the HPS?


----------



## JayDRO (Mar 10, 2008)

damn dude those clones have taken off nasty!!!! cant wait to see them bud up. lookin good tech keep it up man.


----------



## tech209 (Mar 11, 2008)

heeeyyyyy jay wuts sup buddy thanx for stoppin by man ....i cant wait also to see my clones start buding up...you can see lots of pisels all over them..........


----------



## RL420 (Mar 13, 2008)

very nice setup/grow best of luck


----------



## tech209 (Mar 13, 2008)

SWAT Slash said:


> Lookin good man. This is basically what im goin for, except ill be using just CFLs and 4x20 watt flouro's. So how many CFLs do you have in there now? or is it just the HPS?


vegged with cfls and now flowering with hps thanx for the hit........



RL420 said:


> very nice setup/grow best of luck


thanx again man .....


----------



## Techna (Mar 14, 2008)

How they lookin now bro? we need some new shots


----------



## tech209 (Mar 14, 2008)

sup techna ok later on today ill get up some new pics ....all the clones are starting to bud...as for the bigger ones ...keep swelling and crystalizin up ...ill post pics later on today but first gonna bbq me some burgers and sasuages and watch the laker game......


----------



## Techna (Mar 14, 2008)

i might have just picked up some grand daddy purp and some purple kush =D


----------



## tech209 (Mar 14, 2008)

bigger plants-6 weeks on sunday
clones-3 weeks on sunday

ahhhh yes enjoyin the weekend with a laker game and a BBQ......











the bigger plants::::

































The Clones::::


----------



## Techna (Mar 15, 2008)

oh man that is fucking sick bro!


----------



## edux10 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, those are looking great.


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 15, 2008)

loving the look of that phat bud good work man , bbq, game, weed where you live? i'm droppin by


----------



## tech209 (Mar 15, 2008)

hahhahaha thanx everyone for stoppin by.....damn those lakers for losing ....them playin like that theirs no way they got a chance with houston on sunday .....couple more weeks and the bigger plants are done.......


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow. look bang on man!


----------



## cream8 (Mar 15, 2008)

great grow journal. thank you for sharing with the community and all the great pics!!!


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 16, 2008)

Tech! Those plants are lookin sexy as fuck. I just got a 250 watt and Ballast the bulb was free the ballast I had to go out and buy for 165 fuckin problem is now that it gets WAY to hot and my dumbass friend broke one of my cfl's while we were high as fuck on Acid but thats a different story Good to see your plants are growin nicely and nice fuckin tv


----------



## tech209 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanx everyone for stoppn by next week ill be pickin up all the final nutes so ill keep you guys updated on the progress today is 6 weeks for the bigger ones and 3 weeks for my clones....havent gave the clones any nutes yet just ph adjusted water as for the bigger ones i was giving it 3 part gen hydroponics i might go at it for one more week then ill start flushing next week....oh yea as for my T.v ....its a 45 inch sharp aquos lcd that my friend who owns a electronics store sold it to me for 300.00 usd


----------



## JayDRO (Mar 17, 2008)

tech that shit is lookin delish dude! btw, go rockets!


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn Tech!!! I just sat thru from page one bro, you have had a nice grow going from day one! I loved to see those clones come to life! I just started germing my AK48, with cfls. I hope I have some of the same skills going as you do! Peace out!


----------



## overfiend (Mar 17, 2008)

lookin good i got a 400 watt hope mine comes out this good


----------



## Techna (Mar 20, 2008)

tech209 said:


> thanx everyone for stoppn by next week ill be pickin up all the final nutes so ill keep you guys updated on the progress today is 6 weeks for the bigger ones and 3 weeks for my clones....havent gave the clones any nutes yet just ph adjusted water as for the bigger ones i was giving it 3 part gen hydroponics i might go at it for one more week then ill start flushing next week....oh yea as for my T.v ....its a 45 inch sharp aquos lcd that my friend who owns a electronics store sold it to me for 300.00 usd


Can you get anymore deals on a TV like that?? i may have to head up your way =D


----------



## tech209 (Mar 21, 2008)

gotta call the guy up ...he owns a shop and sell alot of different things.........


----------



## Techna (Mar 21, 2008)

jus let me know if ya hear of any deals


----------



## tech209 (Mar 21, 2008)

Techna said:


> jus let me know if ya hear of any deals


yea fo so dont trip ill keep posted ..........


----------



## mrhs (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking good there...Keep it up!


----------



## tech209 (Mar 24, 2008)

mrhs said:


> Looking good there...Keep it up!


thanx man for the hit........today ill be posting new pics on the stats .......


----------



## tech209 (Mar 24, 2008)

update.........

Bigger plants- 7 weeks into flowering now starting flushing for 2 weeks
Clones- 4 weeks into flowering

ok here are some more items i picked up for my gurls.....gave the bigger plants a real nice hot dose for the last time ...from here on out nothing but water for them

as for the clones havent waterd them for already about a week but doing so on wednesday ....soil stays real moist for a good amount of time

been pickin sum buds here and there....yes i know the taste and potency isnt all that but it does give you a nice head change ....i use the oven to dry it out






































































till next time keep on growin rollitup'ers.............


----------



## FaCultGen (Mar 24, 2008)

damn nice, are those smaller ones gonna be as large as the large ones are?

how much you yielding from 1 plant?


----------



## cbraaszsy (Mar 24, 2008)

fuck yeaaa!! looks great man


----------



## tech209 (Mar 24, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> damn nice, are those smaller ones gonna be as large as the large ones are?
> 
> how much you yielding from 1 plant?


thanx for the hit....my first time doing a SOG grow so we'll see how the clones are coming out in the upcoming weeks....as for yield wont knoe yet till harvest day.....



cbraaszsy said:


> fuck yeaaa!! looks great man


thanx bro.........


----------



## SWAT Slash (Mar 25, 2008)

still looking good man! cant wait to see the end!


----------



## JayDRO (Mar 27, 2008)

damn there lookin nice dude. esp the big plants, those nugs look yummy! keep it up man.


----------



## tech209 (Mar 28, 2008)

SWAT Slash said:


> still looking good man! cant wait to see the end!





JayDRO said:


> damn there lookin nice dude. esp the big plants, those nugs look yummy! keep it up man.


Thanx guys for stoppn by........


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

massive buds!! looks great!


----------



## tech209 (Mar 28, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> massive buds!! looks great!


hey matt wuts goin on thanx for showing love man .....was thinkin of cuttin the bigger ones down this weekend which will mark them in 8 weeks into flowering i scoped out the trics and i see a mixture of all three ...cloudy/clear and amber wut do u guys think???...........


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

Your right they are very close. I say do one more really big flush and give them 1 more week.


----------



## tech209 (Mar 28, 2008)

yea thats what my first goal was gonna make it till 9 weeks as for flushing i did that once already ....flooded the pots with water then ill let all the water run off then flood it again and so on about 5 times i do this ......started giving the clones a dose of beastie bloomz ..........


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 28, 2008)

it wont hurt at all to flush again just in case. you will have very smooth tasty smoke!


----------



## tech209 (Mar 28, 2008)

koo thanx matt tryed hittin u up with some rep but stupid this is tellin me gotta wait a bit till i hit u up again......thanx matt for the repp ........


----------



## tech209 (Mar 30, 2008)

update :

heres a grip load of pics of my progress....cut one plant due to the fact to free up some space for the clones that are budding and now gettin huge..


----------



## Techna (Mar 30, 2008)

oh man tech, im excited, let me know the weight when the one plant is dry, they look great


----------



## tech209 (Mar 30, 2008)

wuts goin on techna ur plants are coming along great for sure ill let you this coming week..........


----------



## FaCultGen (Mar 30, 2008)

beautiful plants dude rep for you


----------



## JayDRO (Mar 30, 2008)

damn tech, those nugs are lookin frosty! your hard work is startin to pay off bro. keep it up.


----------



## KingTeg (Mar 30, 2008)

mmm hindu kush let me know how the final smoke is dude looks pretty sick with all those fat nugs nice one man =)


----------



## tech209 (Mar 31, 2008)

FaCultGen said:


> beautiful plants dude rep for you


thanx bro......



JayDRO said:


> damn tech, those nugs are lookin frosty! your hard work is startin to pay off bro. keep it up.


sup jay thanx bro for stoppn by ..............



KingTeg said:


> mmm hindu kush let me know how the final smoke is dude looks pretty sick with all those fat nugs nice one man =)


hey KingTeg welcome to my journal ......still gots lots more of progress to update in the next coming weeks ...stay tunned for the final weight....aiming for a pound............ 

thanx for stoppn by bro


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn its been a few weeks since Ive been here and I must say.... WHOLY SHIT! Those were just babies a few weeks ago! Great job!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, read from the very beginning of this! Way to go dude! These babies are fucken beautiful! Can't wait to see what you get outa them.


----------



## QuentinQuark (Apr 3, 2008)

Word, just read this from start to the latest, very nice!! Looking forward to updates!


----------



## tech209 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok as for my yield on the one i just harvested.......19.7g dried......this was my weakest of my grow and is now in its jar curing .....will be harvestin the bigger and better of them all this sunday so then i can focus more mainly on all the clones.................


----------



## tech209 (Apr 4, 2008)

pasadenabri said:


> Damn its been a few weeks since Ive been here and I must say.... WHOLY SHIT! Those were just babies a few weeks ago! Great job!





GrnMan said:


> Wow, read from the very beginning of this! Way to go dude! These babies are fucken beautiful! Can't wait to see what you get outa them.





QuentinQuark said:


> Word, just read this from start to the latest, very nice!! Looking forward to updates!


thanx guys for stoppin by ............


----------



## KingTeg (Apr 4, 2008)

sweet man cant wait to see some harvest pics 
hindu kush is the shit i had some that got some purple hues in it =)
how big was your plant that yeilded the 19.7?


----------



## tech209 (Apr 4, 2008)

KingTeg said:


> sweet man cant wait to see some harvest pics
> hindu kush is the shit i had some that got some purple hues in it =)
> how big was your plant that yeilded the 19.7?


about 2.5-3ft also that was the one that provided me with all of the clones so wut i did was as soon as i took the clones i threw it in 12/12......which result in alot of stretch ........


----------



## tech209 (Apr 6, 2008)

ok here we are as the clones are 6 weeks old ...and as for my bigger plant its done and finished harvestin today....about 90% of trics were cloudy when harvested...as for yesturday made a steak sub and blazed it all day long


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 6, 2008)

tech209 said:


> ok here we are as the clones are 6 weeks old ...and as for my bigger plant its done and finished harvestin today....about 90% of trics were cloudy when harvested...as for yesturday made a steak sub and blazed it all day long


This pic combined with being extremely high, just made me get the worst munchies ever. That looks GOOD!


----------



## tech209 (Apr 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> This pic combined with being extremely high, just made me get the worst munchies ever. That looks GOOD!


haha couldnt even finish the whole thing ...thanx for stoppin by ...........


----------



## Techna (Apr 6, 2008)

bro how is the smoke is it good? i cant wait for mine to finish


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 7, 2008)

damn tech those nugs look sugary! what a setup, steak sub some dank and some brew! nice. where the pic of the clones go? i dont see it, unless im that stoned lol.


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 7, 2008)

hey that gaming mag, which one is it in the background? what monthly issue? i saw something socom in the front and im a big socom fan!


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Apr 8, 2008)

sweet grow man cant wait to see how those clones turn out at the end


----------



## KingTeg (Apr 9, 2008)

those nugs look delicous 
nice one dude 
whats the weigh in at?


----------



## HumboldtHunny (Apr 9, 2008)

Just finished your beautifully done journal from start to finish. Congrats!!! You've convinced me to start one as well. I can't wait for the final weight as well as your report on the smoke. Thanks for all your work putting this together, as well as your kindness and generosity in sharing your knowledge. GL with your continued grow, I'll be dropping in for future chapters, HH


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 10, 2008)

Curiousity is killen me... Are you from central cali?? I lived in Modesto and Oakdale for a long ass time. Haha. The 209 is what has me inquisitive. 
Just was back there late December and promised as I was flying off, that I would never come back to that shit hole. Lol.


----------



## Techna (Apr 10, 2008)

No he isnt from the 209, i was from there also


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 10, 2008)

Techna said:


> No he isnt from the 209, i was from there also


From where??! And how do you know?! lol.... Im high. Im sure you asked before since you were from there. Wellll you may know me if we are near the same age.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 10, 2008)

Techna said:


> bro how is the smoke is it good? i cant wait for mine to finish


pretty good little harsh but that will fade out once i cure em



JayDRO said:


> hey that gaming mag, which one is it in the background? what monthly issue? i saw something socom in the front and im a big socom fan!


think it was the april issue wanted to scope out if there was n e word or update on gears of war 2 but nice to see u again



GotBeat5.0 said:


> sweet grow man cant wait to see how those clones turn out at the end


hey hey 5.0 thanx for stoppin by my page man ....for sure this weekend ill post some pics on the clones but thanx again ................


KingTeg said:


> those nugs look delicous
> nice one dude
> whats the weigh in at?


since i harvested the two plants.....the shittiest plant gave me roughly 19.6g dried and as for my better one im still waiting for them to dry so i can start the curing process once thats done ill get back to you on the weight......



HumboldtHunny said:


> Just finished your beautifully done journal from start to finish. Congrats!!! You've convinced me to start one as well. I can't wait for the final weight as well as your report on the smoke. Thanks for all your work putting this together, as well as your kindness and generosity in sharing your knowledge. GL with your continued grow, I'll be dropping in for future chapters, HH


hey HH WELCOME TO MY JOURNAL im glad u took the time to see the whole progress and im also too glad that i convinced you in starting one urself.....for shure ill be posting progress on the smoke,yield,total outcome from this closet Sea of Green grow thanx for droppin by...........



jamiemichelle said:


> Curiousity is killen me... Are you from central cali?? I lived in Modesto and Oakdale for a long ass time. Haha. The 209 is what has me inquisitive.
> Just was back there late December and promised as I was flying off, that I would never come back to that shit hole. Lol.


nope East L.A here ahhhhh modesto isnt that where that scott peterson feller killed his wife and baby????


----------



## tech209 (Apr 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> From where??! And how do you know?! lol.... Im high. Im sure you asked before since you were from there. Wellll you may know me if we are near the same age.


ahhh techna is a cool guy ....his dog was dope as hell


----------



## Techna (Apr 10, 2008)

tech209 said:


> ahhh techna is a cool guy ....his dog was dope as hell



hahaha, naw tech your the cool one bro! i couldnt be happier right now.. oh by the way we got some hawaii hash right now... its not hash its just called hawaii hash....  DAMN


----------



## Techna (Apr 10, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> From where??! And how do you know?! lol.... Im high. Im sure you asked before since you were from there. Wellll you may know me if we are near the same age.


where you from 209?
i was from there back in the day


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 10, 2008)

tech209 said:


> nope East L.A here ahhhhh modesto isnt that where that scott peterson feller killed his wife and baby????


Ya hahaha. Lol, I actually grew up on the street they lived when it happened, and just so happened was down visiting cali when they found her body and drove over the bay bridge when all tha commotion was goin on. 



Techna said:


> where you from 209?
> i was from there back in the day


Ya I was born in modesto... my mom lived in oakdale and my dad lived in Hawaii... so it was like back and forth. But I frequented modesto cuz my grandparents/mom lived there.


----------



## joeshmo (Apr 11, 2008)

This has gotta be one of the best closet grows on here nice work dude. I have a 30" x 48" = 10 sq ft grow box thats under construction with 2 x 400W's ... So basically same space as you. I am pretty much gonna follow your plan and do a sea of green exactly like yours and have 3 cycles so i yield every 3 weeks. 

3 questions:

How many mothers did u use to get those 30 clones at the beginning?
And are the 1 gallon bags you got big enough to make it all the way though the end of flowering or will u have to replant them into bigger containers? and How many plants would you recommend I jam into the space? I was thinking 3 rows of 5 = 15 but after looking at yours im thinking more like 3 rows of 6 or 7. Thanks!


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 12, 2008)

how the clones doin tech?


----------



## smokesignal34698 (Apr 12, 2008)

tech209 said:


> UPDATE**********
> 
> well the seeds are taking wayyyyyyyyy longer then usual to expose its tap root about one seeds seems to show as if the tap root wants to come out.....i have them in a tupperware (plastic) with the paper towel rolled and folded inside then i wraped the container in a towel and put the container in a couple plastic bags .....my house gets waaaayyy to cold and their isnt alot of warm spots so imma put it outside in the sun for a bit so it can get heated up a bit but no needs to worry they are kept dark inside the container .......


they do need adark container and sun is not going to help germ or ratio of males to fems.dont seal the container and if you do open it at least 2 times a day for fresh air.I put them in between moist papertowl and put in a baggy(not sealed fold tops and i dont fold them leave it a lil open for air but no light or wind drafts or will dry up roots)put them under your refridgerator if you can and its not too hot.


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 12, 2008)

tech209 said:


> ok here we are as the clones are 6 weeks old ...and as for my bigger plant its done and finished harvestin today....about 90% of trics were cloudy when harvested...as for yesturday made a steak sub and blazed it all day long
> 
> 
> View attachment 97540
> ...


 damn tech if my buds get anywhere near as frosty as yours i will be a happy man. and that pic of that sandwich is making me hungry. i got some delmonico's i am getting ready to throw on the grill.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Apr 13, 2008)

dude your avatar is beyond kick ass hahaha ^


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 13, 2008)

hey tech, are these seeds from nirvana? and are those grow bags 1gal? im trying to find out what size grow bag would suffice for plants being put into 12/12 with no more than 2 weeks veg.


----------



## OSHiT (Apr 14, 2008)

hey , ive looked through your journal a bit seems like you have things pretty down. but i have a question for you... youve said your doing this in a closet.. well recently ive been forced to move my grow into a small closet. how would u get power in there without running an extension cord under the door?


----------



## tech209 (Apr 17, 2008)

joeshmo said:


> This has gotta be one of the best closet grows on here nice work dude. I have a 30" x 48" = 10 sq ft grow box thats under construction with 2 x 400W's ... So basically same space as you. I am pretty much gonna follow your plan and do a sea of green exactly like yours and have 3 cycles so i yield every 3 weeks.
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> ...


*hey joe welcome to my journal bro ....i used one mother to create about 30 clones....the reason i went with just one gallon bags was because the method i was going with and that being sea of green......3 rolls of 6 or 7 plants would work too depends o n wut works for you but do keep me updated good luck bro........*



JayDRO said:


> how the clones doin tech?


*ill be postin pics and update shortly..........*



mastakoosh said:


> damn tech if my buds get anywhere near as frosty as yours i will be a happy man. and that pic of that sandwich is making me hungry. i got some delmonico's i am getting ready to throw on the grill.


*hey masta glad to see you stop by my journal and thanx for the hits..........*



JayDRO said:


> hey tech, are these seeds from nirvana? and are those grow bags 1gal? im trying to find out what size grow bag would suffice for plants being put into 12/12 with no more than 2 weeks veg.


*yup HK from nirvana......yes they are one gallon grow bags.........u can go with either one gallon or two gallon grow bags.........*



OSHiT said:


> hey , ive looked through your journal a bit seems like you have things pretty down. but i have a question for you... youve said your doing this in a closet.. well recently ive been forced to move my grow into a small closet. how would u get power in there without running an extension cord under the door?


*hey bro nice to see you on my journal bro.......as for the lighting bro i got an extension cord that runs from an unused socket into the closet.....thats the beauty of having ur own place  sorry bro if i wasnt a more help than i could of been good luck tho.......*


----------



## tech209 (Apr 17, 2008)

*update:::::::::

Ok here are my clones that are about 7 weeks into flowering......i might have miss counted a week or two ahead so they might be actually younger than 7 weeks but doesnt really matter to me cuz ill let em go as long as they need too......from my two harvest that just went down the past 2-weeks i pulled 3 oz dried.....as for how the smoke and smell.....the smell is more of a piney smell and for smoke the more days it goes cured....the more smoother it is ...it has more of a somewhat spicy taste but as for the high ...it gives you a great head/body rush but then dies off and gives u a couch lock effect..ill keep u guys updated on the clone tho.....oh yea forgot as for feeding ....two days ago gave them a feeding with a combination of general hydroponic micro/bloom/fox farm cha ching....next week will be my last feeding then ill flush it out.........
*


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 17, 2008)

damn the clones are looking just as sugary and just as dank as there momma! maybe next time if you do an only sog grow and dont have 2 big mommas in there, the lights could have been alot closer to the clones and they would have filled up with more bud. but either way bro they are lookin awesome! solid growing man.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 18, 2008)

thanx jay yea man the lighting is about 10-12inches from the tops....have all the taller ones on the outter sides and all the small ones in the center...........


----------



## tspimpin1118 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey man those lolli pops look sick as hell i heard that when you fluch them it is good to give them some sugar i dont know if thats true or not but you could try it


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Apr 19, 2008)

damnit Im jealous...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks fantastic, good job.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 28, 2008)

tspimpin1118 said:


> hey man those lolli pops look sick as hell i heard that when you fluch them it is good to give them some sugar i dont know if thats true or not but you could try it


thnx for tha tips.............



Bamm Bamm said:


> damnit Im jealous...


you???? jealous??? shit i should be the one that jealous after seein ur 100+ grow  but thanx bamm bamm for stoppn by bro..........



jamiemichelle said:


> Looks fantastic, good job.


thanx a bunch..........


----------



## tech209 (Apr 28, 2008)

update ::::::::::



ok here we are the clones are now into it final week of flowering and so far uve flushed them 2 times and planning to flush em one more time this week and choppy choppy.......the pics speak for themselves on how they are doing.....


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice plants man very very nice


----------



## tech209 (Apr 28, 2008)

hell yea thanx big dog............


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 29, 2008)

damn they look so dank dude. i hope i get something close to that lol. i got my seeds in. Fem. Cheese from greenhouse. will start a journal next week or so.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn they look so dank dude. i hope i get something close to that lol. i got my seeds in. Fem. Cheese from greenhouse. will start a journal next week or so.



sup jaydro..............

thanx man for stoppn by ....for shure when u get that thing up and movin let me know ............


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

MMMMMM...

CHOMP CHOMP! 



Those look very yummy my friend!


----------



## tech209 (Apr 29, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> MMMMMM...
> 
> CHOMP CHOMP!
> 
> ...


heyyyy bro nice to see you around my journal.....thanx bro for stoppin by and showin sum love ......


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

For real man...this shot right here is the shit!










You gotta let me know how it smokes when you get to that point...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow ur plants look awesome! Great job. Nice and sparkley. <---that was so a girl term hahaha. Sorry but really they look good!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done mate, an outstanding grow!! You've obviously put a fair amount of effort into this, you'l Definitely be rewarded kindly  +Rep


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> For real man...this shot right here is the shit!
> 
> You gotta let me know how it smokes when you get to that point...


*oh yea man dont you worry ill keep you guys posted on how the high/taste ect..... ...*



jamiemichelle said:


> Wow ur plants look awesome! Great job. Nice and sparkley. <---that was so a girl term hahaha. Sorry but really they look good!


*hey jamie!!! thanx for the comments ........*



thegigglepimp said:


> Well done mate, an outstanding grow!! You've obviously put a fair amount of effort into this, you'l Definitely be rewarded kindly  +Rep


*and right back at cha pal with those reps  but thanx for stoppn by...............*.


----------



## Peg (Apr 30, 2008)

Some sweet lookin' bud! My HK has got a while to go, popped into into 12/12 last week. Looking forward to the effects of a 400 w/ hps on the 6 girls I have. Man if my bud looks anything like the bud in your pics I'll be sat-is-fied! Damn nice grow my friend! Let us know what kind of yield your pulling per plant! I'm growing to a little over 3 ft.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanx man ....where ur link to ur grow journal???.........just try and pack em as close as you can while tryin to put as many under the light as possible. and u only doing 6 plants ....you could walk away with something better then average .....


----------



## Peg (Apr 30, 2008)

Heh, i've been trying  They grow such thick broad leaves, they tend to overlap ... might have to clip em' here soon. I don't have a grow journal though; don't have a good camera and I'm usually pretty busy. Have to dedicate most of my time to my girls general upkeep ... 18 hrs of classes and work keep me pretty busy. Non-the-less, been using 24 cfl's 12/27w and 12/14w and just got my 400 hps from htg. Pretty excited to see the difference it makes. Going to split off the cfl's and setup two grow rooms for veg and flower. Taking it slow ... school takes all your money and leaves you baron, so I finding ways to adapt  Any idea of what your yield will be per plant? Also, how tall are you growing em'? I was told 450-500 gr/m^3 ... which will deffinitely put me about 3/4 lb - 1 lb ... and that would be nice.


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 30, 2008)

yo tech! got the link to my journal on my sig.


----------



## winnn420 (May 1, 2008)

amazing grow tech!! As soon as I finish my first grow which I'm in the middle of right now, I'll be doing a SOG in my 3'x3' tray. 

It looked like it took about a month from the day you took your cuttings to the day you put the clones into your flower room...is that correct?

subscribed!!


----------



## tech209 (May 1, 2008)

Peg said:


> Heh, i've been trying  They grow such thick broad leaves, they tend to overlap ... might have to clip em' here soon. I don't have a grow journal though; don't have a good camera and I'm usually pretty busy. Have to dedicate most of my time to my girls general upkeep ... 18 hrs of classes and work keep me pretty busy. Non-the-less, been using 24 cfl's 12/27w and 12/14w and just got my 400 hps from htg. Pretty excited to see the difference it makes. Going to split off the cfl's and setup two grow rooms for veg and flower. Taking it slow ... school takes all your money and leaves you baron, so I finding ways to adapt  Any idea of what your yield will be per plant? Also, how tall are you growing em'? I was told 450-500 gr/m^3 ... which will deffinitely put me about 3/4 lb - 1 lb ... and that would be nice.


*hey peg and nice to see you around in my journal.........as for your questions im hoping to at least pull 1/2oz per plant but im aiming 1oz per plant but we wil see......they are about 1 to 1 1/2 foot since i grew them in no veg time frame ...............*



JayDRO said:


> yo tech! got the link to my journal on my sig.


*sup jay alrite man u can count on me ....ill be hittin up ur journal........*



winnn420 said:


> amazing grow tech!! As soon as I finish my first grow which I'm in the middle of right now, I'll be doing a SOG in my 3'x3' tray.
> 
> It looked like it took about a month from the day you took your cuttings to the day you put the clones into your flower room...is that correct?
> 
> subscribed!!


*the clones now will be 10 wks this sunday and yes i just cut,rooted and threw them straight into 12/12 with no veg time at all ...i noticed a huge difference when i bunch em up as close together as i can while tryin to put as many as i can directly under the light rather than having the taller one on the outer thats just getting enough lighting ...
*


----------



## winnn420 (May 1, 2008)

how long does hindu kush take to flower? well on your particular kush is what I mean because all sites show a different flower time.


----------



## tech209 (May 1, 2008)

package say 6-8 weeks but as for me im workin on 10 wks but i think i might of overcounted a week or two ...i wasnt sure enough so i went out and bought a 30x scope and thats why ive been use'n to check out wut stages of the buds they are in.............


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Got any close ups of the trichs??

C'mon..give em up bro!


----------



## Kindbuds262 (May 1, 2008)

excellent work. be sure to post the total weight after its all dried out.


----------



## winnn420 (May 1, 2008)

hey what's up bro. I just ordered the same light you got from HTGSupply. Great find, better price! I upgraded to the Agromax bulb for $20 more, should I have just gone with the standard? That puts me at 800watts for my SOG grow. I should get my new light by tuesday or wednesday next week...peace


----------



## tech209 (May 2, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Got any close ups of the trichs??
> 
> C'mon..give em up bro!


haha this sunday will be choppy choppy time so ill take some flics of the trics ......scoped them out yesturday got lots of milky with about 25% amber.............



Kindbuds262 said:


> excellent work. be sure to post the total weight after its all dried out.


sure will thanx for stoppn by KIND.............



winnn420 said:


> hey what's up bro. I just ordered the same light you got from HTGSupply. Great find, better price! I upgraded to the Agromax bulb for $20 more, should I have just gone with the standard? That puts me at 800watts for my SOG grow. I should get my new light by tuesday or wednesday next week...peace


very nice fo sho ill scope out ur journal ...n e time bro keep on growin......................


----------



## BSIv2.0 (May 2, 2008)

*Better late than never....Those HK's are what I was hoping for. My pack was not too good. The few that popped were male. So I never got to smoke it.

Yours look pretty damned good. And you're right. Our grows are very similar. Gotta love the growbags. 

Nice work 
*


----------



## tech209 (May 2, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Better late than never....Those HK's are what I was hoping for. My pack was not too good. The few that popped were male. So I never got to smoke it.
> 
> Yours look pretty damned good. And you're right. Our grows are very similar. Gotta love the growbags.
> 
> ...


sup BSI glad to see u scope out mine so u can see how simlar .....rep+to u bro...........


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2008)

Subscribed!

Now I just need to go and read all of these 40 pages!



E


----------



## winnn420 (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the help bro...rep for you!!


----------



## tech209 (May 4, 2008)

HARVEST::::::::::::


alrite woke up this morning to find some of my clones bent over but no biggie since today marks 10weeks in flowering and its time to cut em down heres are some pics as soon as weight comes back ill post my results.......


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

Jealousy Consumes Me!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 4, 2008)

nice buds and lollipop method
love the work
-jason


----------



## tech209 (May 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Jealousy Consumes Me!


^^^^ thanx E ..............



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> nice buds and lollipop method
> love the work
> -jason


hey jayson sup man thanx for visit'n my journal man bro............


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Killer fucking bud shots man!


----------



## looselikeanoose (May 4, 2008)

lol, sub, bud, bowl, blunt, beer, an tequila. Looks good, live the plants.


----------



## tech209 (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Killer fucking bud shots man!


hey sup grn man happy sunday !!!!! thanx bro..........





looselikeanoose said:


> lol, sub, bud, bowl, blunt, beer, an tequila. Looks good, live the plants.



hey welcome to my journal........ yup yup those were some pretty twisted weekends thanx man for coming by ...................


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

What type of bulb are you using to flower? I know it's an HPS, but what kind?

I'm getting ready to flower and I'm not sure what bulb to get. Should I get something that has both color spectrums? Or should I get one that says it has more red?


----------



## tech209 (May 4, 2008)

im using the same one that came with the HTG 400w kit but u can always too go to home depot ....they carry 400w hps bulbs for very cheap i think about 20-30 bux or so for a philips or sylvania type ...it totally depends on you if u wanna go both blue/red spec .....i perfer more red for flowering rather than mixin in some blue but there are some people who mix both and claim it benefit the plants but i havent tried it myself to back it up..........


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Yea that's what I've gathered from reading everyones journals here at RIU. I'm a little strapped for cash right now so I think I might go and pick up one of those cheap ones at Lowes or HD.

I was in Lowes Friday night and I think they carry those Sylvania ones. It was like 29 bucks or something.


----------



## winnn420 (May 4, 2008)

excuse me while I get a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard...


----------



## tech209 (May 4, 2008)

shit man i was thinkin at first to replace the one that came with htg with one of those at home depot from wut i read some people say its a great upgrade but i will be using one of those on my next grow but deff try it out ......................


----------



## tech209 (May 4, 2008)

winnn420 said:


> excuse me while I get a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard...



hahahahahahah drool on bro


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

winnn420 said:


> excuse me while I get a towel to wipe the drool off my keyboard...









Is that you winnn?


----------



## winnn420 (May 4, 2008)

tech209 said:


> should i keep em on 24/7 or should i switch them to 18/7????.......


I say go with 20/4. I have some seedlings going right now that had 24hr light for the first 2 weeks but when I switched them to 20/4 they seemed to really take off. It's just my opinion but I think giving them a small dark period instead of 24hr light does something good for them, at least it seemed to do something good for mine.

Oh and 18/7 is 25 hrs...lol


----------



## JayDRO (May 4, 2008)

damn tech. ya lucky mofo!!!! that looks dank.


----------



## winnn420 (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Is that you winnn?


lol..yea that was me looking at his harvest!!


----------



## tech209 (May 4, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn tech. ya lucky mofo!!!! that looks dank.


haha sup jay nice to see u on this sunday thnx man we'll see how they are after dry and cure .............





winnn420 said:


> lol..yea that was me looking at his harvest!!



damn fucken janet reno .........remind me of a monkey.........


----------



## winnn420 (May 4, 2008)

I don't understand why people say good luck before a grow, and after a successful harvest you might hear someone say damn your lucky. How much luck is actually involved in growing pot???

I say this and then I'll be the first one to say good luck to someone starting a new grow...lol


----------



## rockfish (May 4, 2008)

Dude!

What a beautiful harvest! I got me some Hindu Kush seeds from Sensi that I am waiting to start. I am anxious to get a smoke report. 

Congrats!

~Rock~


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

winnn420 said:


> I don't understand why people say good luck before a grow, and after a successful harvest you might hear someone say damn your lucky. How much luck is actually involved in growing pot???
> 
> I say this and then I'll be the first one to say good luck to someone starting a new grow...lol



Why ask why..try bud dry...

remember those commercials?

LOL


----------



## Erysichthon (May 5, 2008)

congrats man, those pics are beutiful. ordered some HK seed from nirvana a bit back, and got my package with out the seeds, broke my heart. i finally see the small package from the netherlands. bounce into my house giddy. open it up and find everything BUT seeds. so im still growin bagseed atm. and to make things worse i was cleanin up a week ago and put my seeds up somewhere and i cant remember where.. so now im seedless. it was just bagseed but it was REALLY good bag seed. anyway that looks great. im considering gettin some hps as is but that pushes me closer to it.

Ery


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

thnx for everyone who came and showed support on my grow journal.....i hope my information along with tips within my grow journal helps others .....now time to kick back since boss gave me a day off since its my 23rd birthday today ...........


----------



## winnn420 (May 5, 2008)

tech209 said:


> thnx for everyone who came and showed support on my grow journal.....i hope my information along with tips within my grow journal helps others .....now time to kick back since boss gave me a day off since its my 23rd birthday today ...........


happy birthday bro!!...I'll smoke a fat bowl for you when I get home...some of have to work for the rest of the day.

your journal & tips definetly helped me alot!!


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

hahahah thanx winn .......damn working eh???? tomm ill be back in the office ...........


----------



## JayDRO (May 5, 2008)

happy birthday tech. smoke you a fatass blunt man!


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

hey jay!!!!!!!!

thanx bro damn pretty high already ............


----------



## winnn420 (May 5, 2008)

wait your b-day is on cinco de mayo??? You must party your ass off every b-day!?!?

Oh and just because I'm at work, doesn't mean I'm not high as hell...I'm a TRUE pot head!!


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

yup yup b-day on cinco de mayo ......damn at working blaze'n it .....how dope is that............


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 5, 2008)

tech209 said:


> thnx for everyone who came and showed support on my grow journal.....i hope my information along with tips within my grow journal helps others .....now time to kick back since boss gave me a day off since its my 23rd birthday today ...........


Happy Cinco De Drinko and Happy Birthday!!! .


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

hahaha thanx everyone for wishin me a happy b-day........damn im so stoned ..........


----------



## AristoRaver (May 5, 2008)

Happy 23rd Tech! Your grow was fucking AMAZING!!! I cant wait to hear the final weight and taste   GREAT Job bro!


AR


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

thanx AR ...they are 2 day in drying..........


----------



## red88 (May 5, 2008)

Damn 43 pages has taken a while to read stoned, but from start
to finish ya kept my attention. Kickass job on the grow an NICE harvest,
Thanks for investing the time of a journal, Enjoy ya bud n have a good birthday


----------



## winnn420 (May 5, 2008)

hey bro, do you have a total wet weight??


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

red88 said:


> Damn 43 pages has taken a while to read stoned, but from start
> to finish ya kept my attention. Kickass job on the grow an NICE harvest,
> Thanks for investing the time of a journal, Enjoy ya bud n have a good birthday


thanx for puttin the time to read the whole journal and thnx bro.........





winnn420 said:


> hey bro, do you have a total wet weight??


nah i didnt weigh them wet .....i knew i should of done it but didnt want to damage the buds while stayin intact on the stem so i can hang dry it..................


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Woot happy 23rd man..this means you gotta take 23 shots of Jagermeister!


----------



## rockfish (May 6, 2008)

Happy Belated B-Day, Bro!

Wake and Bake! 

~Rock~


----------



## egg shen (May 6, 2008)

Great grow!, One of the best I've read on Rollitup! It's got me thinking about better soil and ferts! Thnx!


----------



## tech209 (May 6, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Woot happy 23rd man..this means you gotta take 23 shots of Jagermeister!





rockfish said:


> Happy Belated B-Day, Bro!
> 
> Wake and Bake!
> 
> ~Rock~



THANX GUYS  

oh yea smoked so many j's i dont recall.............


----------



## tech209 (May 6, 2008)

egg shen said:


> Great grow!, One of the best I've read on Rollitup! It's got me thinking about better soil and ferts! Thnx!


hey man welcome to my journal bro....glad it inspired you some .....thanx bro 4 stoppn by..........


----------



## chronichaze09 (May 6, 2008)

how close are you to the final weight? what r u thinkin??


----------



## tech209 (May 6, 2008)

well today marks 3 days that my buds are hang dryin but imma start curing some today since i like mine not too dry/crispy..........hopefull aimin at least 14g dried per plant......when i killed off one SOG plant since i didnt have no more room for it plus wanted to sample out some bud.....it was one of the shitest plants and gave me 15.3g dried so either tomm or thursday ill have the total weight for u guys.............


----------



## Enigma (May 6, 2008)

tech209 said:


> well today marks 3 days that my buds are hang dryin but imma start curing some today since i like mine not too dry/crispy..........hopefull aimin at least 14g dried per plant......when i killed off one SOG plant since i didnt have no more room for it plus wanted to sample out some bud.....it was one of the shitest plants and gave me 15.3g dried so either tomm or thursday ill have the total weight for u guys.............


Very nice!

Nice avatar too! Those CRX's are almost antiques now! Very, very hard to find.. especially the HF.



E


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

thanx E yup yup gots me a 90 crx dx .....stock engine right now .....got a k20a3 motor but need the tranny ....did found the tranny but dude kept flake'n on me whenever i pm'ed him but oh well pretty much just gonna trade my friend the k20a3 for a whole d16a6 swap with tranny .....plus the k20a3 is weak sauce compared to the k20a and k20a2 from wut i researched ......thinkin of just goin sohc turbo ...that'll be fun

anyways back to the grow ok i went out and checked up on the buds to see if they we're dry enough to a point that they arent all crispy and yup good enough for me still alittle moist but nothing major....so i clipped/and weighted out and i got a total of 6 oz from the clones and before that i got 3.5oz from the other two bigger plants that i harvested but mostly all thats gone since providein for my friends on 420 and giving some out to people and of course me smoking like a train 

so when its all said and done ::

-bigger plants-----3.5oz
-clones-----------6 oz 

total dried -9.5oz from 22 plants 

after all said and done ....pretty amaze'n since i still got 6 hindu kush seeds for my next grow sometime later in the year i would really like to try DWC this time since ill have extra mula ....on this grow i went from 4 seeds to 3 germ and sprouted to 2 females, and out of those 2 females i picked out the best one,clipped about 30 cuttings,rooted all of them, threw about 20 into the flowering since that was all i can fit in there since the 2 females were in bigger pots and took space.......

any ? about my grow feel free


----------



## winnn420 (May 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> thanx E yup yup gots me a 90 crx dx .....stock engine right now .....got a k20a3 motor but need the tranny ....did found the tranny but dude kept flake'n on me whenever i pm'ed him but oh well pretty much just gonna trade my friend the k20a3 for a whole d16a6 swap with tranny .....plus the k20a3 is weak sauce compared to the k20a and k20a2 from wut i researched ......thinkin of just goin sohc turbo ...that'll be fun
> 
> anyways back to the grow ok i went out and checked up on the buds to see if they we're dry enough to a point that they arent all crispy and yup good enough for me still alittle moist but nothing major....so i clipped/and weighted out and i got a total of 6 oz from the clones and before that i got 3.5oz from the other two bigger plants that i harvested but mostly all thats gone since providein for my friends on 420 and giving some out to people and of course me smoking like a train
> 
> ...


Right on bro, great results!!! I can't wait to hear what it tastes like, oh yeah, you smoked most of it already. Oh and I say go with sohc turbo. I'm about to slap a turbo kit on my RX8 in about 2 months. I finally convinced the wife...lol

Here's my other baby...


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

nice lookin rx-8 u gots there...yea in two weeks we're trade'n and on top of that motor is set-up wit vitara pistons on ls rods but ill swap out those rods with some eagle rods.....as for taste goes ohh yea you can taste it alrite only thing is it has a kinda harsh taste when u first green's it but i know at least 2-weeks curing will do the trick good luck on urs tho man i deff wanna c ur results ..................




BTW wut turbo u planin on runnin??????


----------



## winnn420 (May 7, 2008)

Oh you will definetly see my results, just don't expect them to look as good as yours. I'm going with the Greddy kit and I believe the turbo it comes with was the T618Z. SFR makes a kit I want to get but the Greddy is $4000 compared to almost $6000 for the SFR.


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

trust me winn if i can do it..........you and n e body else could too....ill go with greddy for one:

its emissions safe so its street legal

if its gonna go on a car that's new like ur rx-8 ...u dont wanna cheap on things like that ..i was gonna say piece a turbo kit together for a fraction of the 4000 price tag but on a car like that i want the best since ill be payin for it 5+ years or so.........


----------



## winnn420 (May 7, 2008)

yup...that's how I looked at it also. I know a couple of good shops that could put together a very nice custom turbo set-up for the price I'll be paying for the greddy, but the bolt on kit that comes with a warranty is the only way to go with a new car. Of course my kit will be upgraded a little with a much better blow off valve, turbo timer, digital boost controller and a better wastegate but those won't hurt anything.


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

sounds nice but yea go for that greddy since they back there products with warranty but which ever way u go ....good luck .......................


----------



## Techna (May 7, 2008)

Very amazing overall Bro, i hope my kush comes out good. I cant belive you got that from the grow, Amazing Weight..... SOG was a good choice.!

Thanks ofr all your help!


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

hey wassup techna....ive been keepin an eye out on ur grow ......damn man ur treating her very good bro....how far do u got ur hps light from her??? also saw ur other journal where ur busting a dwc grow but thanx man for everything from u hookin me up that time till now man ...we gotta kick it sometime when i throw a bbq ...........


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Shit son..don't forget about me! I'll bring over the ribs...


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

haha shit the whole RIU family is welcome ......BTW cool ass avatar..................


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> haha shit the whole RIU family is welcome ......BTW cool ass avatar..................


----------



## Techna (May 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> hey wassup techna....ive been keepin an eye out on ur grow ......damn man ur treating her very good bro....how far do u got ur hps light from her??? also saw ur other journal where ur busting a dwc grow but thanx man for everything from u hookin me up that time till now man ...we gotta kick it sometime when i throw a bbq ...........



Oh for sure.....


i have the light 20 inches away.. to far?


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

oh yea had mine about 10-12" with a fan blowin right across the light


----------



## Techna (May 7, 2008)

i must lower


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

u got a fan takin care of ur light?.................


----------



## Techna (May 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> u got a fan takin care of ur light?.................




sure do! =D


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

tech209 said:


> oh yea had mine about 10-12" with a fan blowin right across the light


Mines like 2.5..3 feet above mine. You guys think it will be ok to lower? I can lower it another 1.5 feet or more.


----------



## Techna (May 7, 2008)

i just set mine to 10 inches with a heavy fan inbetween


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Yea, I just dropped em about a 1.5 ft. We will see how that works.


----------



## tech209 (May 8, 2008)

alrite guys.....yea u can put the 400w hps pretty close if u gots a fan just blowin directly at the bulb .....you guys will see more crystal formation with the buds fattening up...........


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Sweet...

/woot

Killer avatar!

HAHAHA... I feel like that is directed at me!


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

You've seen those HPS bulbs with blue spectrum in them, right? Well with your setup, that would probably be ten times better.

It looks like only one half of the plants is getting the MH though. Any way you can move the lights around through out the day or would that be way to much trouble.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

> I think for my next grow I'm getting one of those light movers that also rotates and I'll mount both lights to it using both MH & HPS bulbs. I think it will work really good.


Good idea..do that and you will have a killer setup.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

ya man getting differect light spectrums from the sun
will make you're marijuana very natural as if they were grown outside.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

i like you're grow room props


----------



## tech209 (Jun 25, 2008)

wut do you guys think ....................

cut my closet space so i have only a 1x2x6 space.....

400w hps.....black gold soil......2 plants from seed to harvest


----------



## Techna (Jun 25, 2008)

tech209 said:


> wut do you guys think ....................
> 
> cut my closet space so i have only a 1x2x6 space.....
> 
> 400w hps.....black gold soil......2 plants from seed to harvest


well i just started my second grow about 3 weeks in man and i love hydro! OMG do these grow super fast and i havnt even fired up the 400w HPS yet.. i did a DWC system, i have pics posted on skunk skool. The DWC buckets are 10 gallons, and fix two plant with plenty of room they are 1 1/2 x 2

=D


----------



## tech209 (Jun 25, 2008)

hey hey wuts sup man long time no see...hows the smoke??...harsh here man ....but very very good.....hits like hash/spice to it but damn is it powerfull.....puts me to bed .....yes man imma only do 2 cuz this summer seems like the heat no joke .......so for the help of it imma do 

one in black magic soil and the other one in a 5 gal dwc in a 2sq closet space under a 400w hps .....and ill be keepin an eye on temp and humidity.........


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. Tech. Great grow !! I had a question for you. Looking at your plants it appears as though you do not top them...just let them go. Am I wrong here. Please let me know if you do use a topping technique as I'm looking at different options for my grow. Also I was wondering if you just leave the lights above the plants or did you do any vertical lighting during flowering? Peace and great journal.


----------



## tech209 (Jun 27, 2008)

masterkushner said:


> Wow. Tech. Great grow !! I had a question for you. Looking at your plants it appears as though you do not top them...just let them go. Am I wrong here. Please let me know if you do use a topping technique as I'm looking at different options for my grow. Also I was wondering if you just leave the lights above the plants or did you do any vertical lighting during flowering? Peace and great journal.



hey sup masterk good lookin on comin n showin love on my page..........nope didnt top all i did was LST one of my plants and thats all .....my first grow i did top ...not too sure if i saw anything amazing but i can vouch that you well see a difference in LST ........as for lighting str8 right on top of em ..... at time i was expermintin on them by placing the light as close as i can .....needless to say that couple of my plants showed improvement right away then it all of sudden stopped so i then raised it back to about 13'' and sure enough they go back right on track...............


----------



## masterkushner (Jun 27, 2008)

tech209 said:


> hey sup masterk good lookin on comin n showin love on my page..........nope didnt top all i did was LST one of my plants and thats all .....my first grow i did top ...not too sure if i saw anything amazing but i can vouch that you well see a difference in LST ........as for lighting str8 right on top of em ..... at time i was expermintin on them by placing the light as close as i can .....needless to say that couple of my plants showed improvement right away then it all of sudden stopped so i then raised it back to about 13'' and sure enough they go back right on track...............


Beautiful. Thanks a ton Tech. I would love to see the nugs once thier cured !!! Smoke on bro


----------



## tech209 (Jun 27, 2008)

shit im about out thats why imma do a little mini grow in the summer........all 10 oz smoked up already (almost)............


----------



## mrwhite2510 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Tech just read ur whole journal from page one and i must say that i'm very impressed with how those nugs turned out. However i am a little suprised that you only harvest an average of 9g per clone it looked like it was gonna be wayyy more than that? Also i was wondering if at any point through out your grow you considered Co2ing to increase yeild?


----------



## tech209 (Jun 30, 2008)

yes i did think of puttin in some co2 but never had the chance to do so since i was already mid into flowering and was sayin to myself "to hell with it on my next grow ill co2",........yes i did too was pretty bummed out when i had wut i had when it all came to an end.........things i did wrong during the grow could of turned out way diff in the end but as seein this as my 2nd grow i hope that 3rd times a charm....for example....i could of cut the clones way bigger than just 2-5 '' average also flowering with a better lighting system than a 400 hps could of made things diff also .....i was already starting to grow again but with the summer heat here and i already tried it out but cant get the temps out of the high 80's low 90's no matter wut i do......so sometime in sept is where imma start my 3rd grow but this time actually matain the heat to high 70's-low 80's instead of it always going up and down and just either opening the door or leaving it...BTW thanx for stoppin by and hoped it gave you some great info keep on growin..................


----------



## pigpen (Jul 8, 2008)

hey man that was a great sexy grow congrats!! Feel free to stop in my journal and give any advice u can
peace


----------



## tech209 (Jul 9, 2008)

pigpen said:


> hey man that was a great sexy grow congrats!! Feel free to stop in my journal and give any advice u can
> peace


thanx for droppin in.............


----------



## tech209 (Jul 23, 2008)

as for smoke report.........it was a hashy/spice taste to it but damn does it get u sleepier than hell..............

i couldnt hit it thru the pipe so i rolled mine and wow wut a difference ...now im hooked with joints as they hit me way harder then pipes but it does take time but there nothing than working for you smoke then later enjoyin it ....also picked up 3 sets of pitara's since i was tired of lookin for cardboard and rollin and wut not but if i had to then i had too.....overall hindu kush is koo but really there are plenty of other strains that satisfied me and this one was so and so..............this is more for the night when ur ready to go to bed.....now i can say that i enjoy sativa's alot more than indica's but now i got ahold of AMS from greenhouse cause im aimin for taste and from wut i heard from this AMS is that its got a sweet taste to it plus is a 50/50 hybrid strain ....also i hope greenhouse seeds genetics will be wayyyy more better than nirvana seeds .....and too i notice nirvana raised there prices and that people were getting burn by them .......Fuck That......dont get me wrong nirvana did me well but i wanna see wut the fuss is all about whenever i turn a page in my high times and see greenhouse seeds ad and showing off there 31 cannabis cup awards.....this time around im not going to worry about quanity but more mainly QUALITY......i want to be able to the best taste possible.....oh yea this time around no more additives like (beastie blooms,cha ching ect.........) its going all ORGANIC (iguana juice,FF big Bloom,Varties of guano,ect...) also more of my money will be going towards nutes,soil and nothing else basically im lookin to burn about 30-50 bucks tops this time around..................


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 20, 2008)

interesting/


----------



## Snowchild (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there,

I am new to this awesome site. Quite a newb as far as growing goes. But damn is it inspiring to see what people are doing!! Your grow was awesome to look through, been readin from pg 1. I'm on my 2nd indoor grow and if mine come out half as good as urs i will be stoked! peace


----------



## th3bigbad (Aug 22, 2008)

great work bud- A+


----------



## indigo (Apr 1, 2009)

wow very nice grow mate

-indi-


----------



## snwbluntsbeer (Apr 1, 2009)

tech

nice grow bro, definatly know your shit.. im from Ceres 209..lol what it do.. 

yo check out my hindu kush have 2 beuties rite know..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/174844-1st-grow-scrog-3x3-hempy.html

Im sure later on in my grow ill be hitn you up on some HK advice but for now pce my mayn.. 

-keep on grindn-


----------



## snwbluntsbeer (Apr 4, 2009)

*****
tech

nice grow, defiantly know your shit.. im from Ceres 209..lol what it do.. 

yo check out my Hindu Kush have 2 beauties rite know..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/174844-1st-grow-scrog-3x3-hempy.html

Im sure later on in my grow ill be hitn you up on some HK advice but for now peace my man..


----------



## Roland (May 10, 2009)

*Hey Tech209 .. I'm new to the site and really enjoyed watching u "grow " !!*

*I've got quite a few attempts and successes under my belt (grown a little since 1971).. *

*The tips I've picked up here .. ( reading your journal) are going to be enormously helpful as I attempt another "grow"*

*You really did a nice job !! Congratulations !!*

*I can't believe how GREAT this site is and really appreciate you sharing your experience here .*

*I also figured out .. how to subscribe to this post ..*

*which will help me a lot as I begin to figure my way around the site !!*

*thanks again 'bro !!*


----------



## tech209 (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks every1 for shown some love im my journal......ahhh yes i remember when i did this grow very well.....the smoke was hashy but damn tasty and really couch lock potentcy .....havent grew ever since this one due to being busy and picking up some medical strains which in my eyes cant compare to homegrown .....homegrown is really the way to go and i just might have to step up to the plate and take another swing at it again but again thanks everyone and my badd if i havent given thanks sooner 


.......


----------



## Bryant3 (Sep 4, 2009)

damn man, +++rep. I read this entire log, took a long ass while but changed my whole op I was planning. I was going to go for a small sog but decided to try out what you did and clone about 15-20 clones and see what happens. Maybe even keep the moms vegging and try putting out 15 clones every couple of weeks

Anyways thanks for keeping the log....respect


----------



## mr apricot (Nov 21, 2012)

intense man, and that sandwich is hardcore. DENSE


----------

